# Diver on Canvas Lets See Them !!!



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Diver on canvas, what have you got.


----------



## fristil (Feb 14, 2006)

LLD on canvas


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

bronze Poseidon on Strapcode Miltat


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I have plenty more but they aren't divers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Impeccable taste Brice.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Jay MT (May 28, 2011)

Drew Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice combos and pics guys!!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Ch6 on green canvas


----------



## Myman (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Holly molly am gonna subscribe :-¡


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phoenix844884 (Mar 30, 2014)

Armida A8 001 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Magrette Moana Pacific Chronograph 005 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


Seiko SRP313 Mod 004 by Karan Madan, on Flickr


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

All of these pictures are very nice. Divers look great on canvas. Might have to try one out.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Canvas really suits the Scurfa D1:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Love that... 









Tapatalk'd from my amazing bacon


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 7263898


Awesome, enough said.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Poseidon on canvas.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Helson SD42 brass on time factors blue canvas.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Sample selection.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Great combo here guys! I don't have enough of canvas...


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

.....Thanks a lot guys. Now I have to get a canvas strap... or two.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Wait.... I do have a canvas strap. It's not as cool as some has posted here which is probably why i don't wear it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

So where is the best place to pick up a nice quality canvas strap? Thanks to this thread I now need one....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Small contribution


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Copple said:


> So where is the best place to pick up a nice quality canvas strap? Thanks to this thread I now need one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only two acceptable answers IMO:

Forum member 
panerai7
Instagram:
Drunkartstraps

Or Drew straps 
Instagram: _aboen


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Is art taking new orders yet?


----------



## busch12 (Jun 29, 2013)

Steppy said:


> Is art taking new orders yet?


Per both art and drew's instagrams neither are taking new orders. Which is unfortunate as threads like these have me salivating.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

busch12 said:


> Per both art and drew's instagrams neither are taking new orders. Which is unfortunate as threads like these have me salivating.


I ordered 2 straps from Drew just 2 weeks ago, email him and see if he's open for orders


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam005 on weathered canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Only two acceptable answers IMO:
> 
> Forum member
> panerai7
> ...


That's exactly right. They simply are the best  . And it's all canvas construction. Not a thin layer on top of cheap leather. Won't fray like crazy though they'll age nicely and patina too. 
For some they actually use really army bag, some that saw use in wars. The real deal. They aren't easy to make when you use all canvas.
And worth noting they both had stitch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> Is art taking new orders yet?





busch12 said:


> Per both art and drew's instagrams neither are taking new orders. Which is unfortunate as threads like these have me salivating.





Copple said:


> So where is the best place to pick up a nice quality canvas strap? Thanks to this thread I now need one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will see Art tomorrow night and will ask him. He did mention a wait list. 
His straps are great and his pricing more than fair so he really got flooded with orders. And he does all the work by hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina PVD Startimer on an old Drew canvas that's aged nicely with grey tones.










My buddy Turbo says hi 










My Alpina Alpiner 4 GMT on Art's vintage brown canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few other non divers








































































































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Wow - what a fab collection! That Alpina GMT and the B&R GMT are stunning.


----------



## i-WERKS (Jun 5, 2014)

Copple said:


> So where is the best place to pick up a nice quality canvas strap? Thanks to this thread I now need one....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've looked at H2O for their canvas straps. They look really nice. Strapcode also has a few really nice options. I'll likely get one from strap code since H2O doesn't offer canvas in 22mm widths.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Non diver on Drew


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Grandpa 's Omega









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> Awesome, enough said.


I couldn't agree more!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Brice, you are the king of canvas, love the Spyderco too.


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Grandpa 's Omega
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Been wearing this today but will be switching soon...


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


>


Nicely done bro!! All superb combos

I so want that Alpina 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nicely done bro!! All superb combos
> 
> I so want that Alpina
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha talk to Terry. He's currently in possession of it


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Haha talk to Terry. He's currently in possession of it


You sold it ?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> You sold it ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha no no. He's having it relumed for me.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Haha no no. He's having it relumed for me.


No?! You're not worried to have some guy mess with that dial??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today's divers on canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Orca mono on H2O canvas with Maddg buckle


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> No?! You're not worried to have some guy mess with that dial??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Well I wasn't.... His reference work all looked excellent. But now you've put the worst case scenario in my head ️


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

some old photos:


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

From Outer Space


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Here are few (sorry a few non-divers in here)

























































Sent from my HTC One


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Today's divers on canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome combo Brice!


----------



## ds760476 (Nov 7, 2011)

Not exactly canvas, but I used to have a couple of cotton natos that were great.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Canvas really suits the Scurfa D1:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get this?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Awesome combo Brice!


Thanks buddy. 
Next canvas undies ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Where did you get this?


Amazon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Slightly better pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAndrewC (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD42 Blue dial, blue canvas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Slightly better pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That works really well 
That strap looks very cool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

One of my favorite, vintage brown canvas from Art, which hasn't left my Alpiner 4 GMT. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

here are some


































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































voila


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

*panerai7* , an amazing collection. Well done, sir.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## OneMoreOnce (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Todays. BP on DAS


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

oem canvas


----------



## hojuturtle (Aug 15, 2014)

Halios Delfin & Deepstar


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


>


what strap is that? Looks cool!


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Canvas on brass and bronze.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

knightRider said:


> what strap is that? Looks cool!


Thanks! I got it from Strapsco Agreed this camo canvas looks cool.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

mdsaitto said:


> bronze Poseidon on Strapcode Miltat


Damn, that's a killer combo!


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

erikclabaugh said:


> Damn, that's a killer combo!


Thanks, much appreciated


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Black canvas on Kalmar II.


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Black canvas on Kalmar II.


where do you source your straps from?


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

knightRider said:


> where do you source your straps from?


The canvas one in this Kalmar is from H20 / Helberg and came as part of a package. I get some on e bay also. I find that the strap side of things can but as addictive as the watches, if not more so sometimes.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Baltic Shield in DrunkArtStraps canvas 









All canvas, no rubber or cheap leather backing here   water friendly










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

Tickythebull said:


> The canvas one in this Kalmar is from H20 / Helberg and came as part of a package. I get some on e bay also. I find that the strap side of things can but as addictive as the watches, if not more so sometimes.


so true


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I wish they made this color scheme in Auto. Great Look!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GoBuffs11 said:


> I wish they made this color scheme in Auto. Great Look!


Honestly, I am an auto guy but it's a fantastic watch and so well made with great finish and incredible looks. The fact it is Quartz can't deter me from owning such a great watch. Truth is you can't even really tell it's quartz given the very short second hand in the 6 o'clock subdial. 
I know several people who felt the same way you and I did and after seeing my Alpina chronos and asking me questions ended up buying one and love it. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Myman said:


> View attachment 7256906
> 
> View attachment 7257050


nice: those Eddie P pieces are nice.


----------



## Maradonio (Nov 19, 2015)

New turtle on canvas really looks great.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

this one is good for 300m


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sweet combos and ink too! Always first!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Canvas & Turtle










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

Where do you guys buy these awesome canvas straps? Aside from Drew and Art neither of whom are taking orders currently. The Strap Code Miltats look good but I think they're a little too long for my wrists.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Halios Tropik on Diaboliq straps canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

PO on a tan canvas.


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Omega Sm300 on Drew Straps Weathered Black Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Jabba straps...... 
Vintage Swiss military canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

I've got a few canvas straps incoming so I will be adding some pics.


----------



## BevoWatch (Oct 7, 2015)

_
Phalanx canvas strap from Crown & Buckle on a couple of affordable diver.... 
Seiko SKX007



























.....Orient Ray Raven


























b-)
b-)_​


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

I thought this one was going to get reps on my MM300 but its staying on there speedy.
JabbaStraps for those who asked.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Steppy said:


> Halios Tropik on Diaboliq straps canvas


Triple like


----------



## Jake E (Feb 15, 2006)

I've yet to find a strap that this watch looks bad on...


----------



## born_sinner (Sep 17, 2013)

Okay guys, I am officially impressed. Recommendations for good canvas straps?


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

born_sinner said:


> Okay guys, I am officially impressed. Recommendations for good canvas straps?


I think 2 of the best are Drunkart Straps and Drew Straps.

Drew closed his books for orders about 4 weeks ago, so unsure about when he will open them again.

Art hasn't been taking orders for over 6 months now and even cancelled my order a few months ago, so really don't know whats going on there.

I have a few from other suppliers, but honestly I don't think they can touch the 2 above


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Steppy said:


> I think 2 of the best are Drunkart Straps and Drew Straps.
> 
> Drew closed his books for orders about 4 weeks ago, so unsure about when he will open them again.
> 
> ...


Hi Steppy, please email me at [email protected]
I certainly didn't mean to cancel your order. I never cancel orders, usually people give up waiting on me.

Let me explain, strap making is purely a hobby and passion of mine. With my real job being very demanding and family stuff I have very little time left for my straps.
Sometimes I can only make about 10-12 straps per month if I'm really busy with life.

My prices are very reasonable, canvas and leather straps are 65-75$ completely handmade by me without using sewing machine, clicker dies (handcut) or any other modern trickery which would certainly increase my production but would no longer be a hobby that I enjoy in my spare time. Also I'd like to point out that I never take any money upfront until the strap is completely ready to be shipped. So no one is out a dollar while they're on my wait list and can cancel at anytime.

Some suggested that I raise my pricing to curb the demand. Sure these are the same straps if not better than the competition that charges 105-150$ per strap and doesn't even know what Weathered means (washer and dryer is not weathered). But I feel that higher prices would eliminate some folks from trying out great canvas straps that are truly mine and many others favorite way of wearing watches.

Currently I have around 65-70 straps left to make, I apologize for the inconvenience I caused anyone. Maybe one day, I'll retire and open up a small strap making factory. Everyone gets a strap, no waiting 
Until then, please email me if you'd like to be added to the wait list and I'll get to your order ASAP.

Canvas pic to keep relevant












This is Weathered Black


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

You are one hell of a strap maker and its your hobby !. I take my hat off to you.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tickythebull said:


> You are one hell of a strap maker and its your hobby !. I take my hat off to you.


He is indeed, he uses top notch products including many choices of Horween leather or others sourced from Europe. Because he is so affordable Vs others while using top material and still hand-stitching every strap, it makes him very popular and makes the process longer (both contributing to wait time- but it's worth it IMHO )
I still think he is too nice not taking (some) $ upfront given the flakes out there.


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

I'd try also
Costas Kastantona and Epic straps


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

What Art didn't mention is that from those 65-70 on the list, 60 of them are for Brice..





Jeep99dad said:


> He is indeed, he uses top notch products including many choices of Horween leather or others sourced from Europe. Because he is so affordable Vs others while using top material and still hand-stitching every strap, it makes him very popular and makes the process longer (both contributing to wait time- but it's worth it IMHO )
> I still think he is too nice not taking (some) $ upfront given the flakes out there.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

DrunkArt weathered canvas










Vintager French canvas










Khaki Canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> DrunkArt weathered canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the weathered 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Baltic Shield works really well on canvas IMHO 
B


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Latest acquisition on most of my 22mm canvas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

That's one heck of a blue dial, isn't it Nick!?  love mine. You have some great combos there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is my Osprey in two DrunkArtStraps. Will try more 




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6306 on Hodinkee.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

Kobold Seal on N80 Canvas.


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Here is my Osprey in two DrunkArtStraps. Will try more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very very nice. The blue sunburst is amazing and the strap looks great.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

panerai7 said:


> Hi Steppy, please email me at [email protected]
> I certainly didn't mean to cancel your order. I never cancel orders, usually people give up waiting on me.
> 
> Let me explain, strap making is purely a hobby and passion of mine. With my real job being very demanding and family stuff I have very little time left for my straps.
> ...


Amazing straps Art, but you're killing me with that Bathyscape!!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Turtle










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

supawabb said:


> Very very nice. The blue sunburst is amazing and the strap looks great.


Thank you very much. Hexa nailed the
Blue dial. Wish Tudor was paying attention ;-)

Charcoal canvas


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 on N80 canvas with quarter as a keeper. Suits the watch nicely.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


>


Very cool combo Matt!
#MattCanPickStraps


----------



## biggbubba (May 31, 2014)

Who makes this strap?



mattcantwin said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a vintage olive drab canvas Drunkartstrap.


----------



## c0okie (Mar 29, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

whipped up my first Canvas today (kind of a Prototype)..

didn't spend too much time on it cause i wanted to feel the Material first, then hopefully the second one will be better.



but that wasn't just a Strap.
i also Made*/*Cast a Bronze Keeper with an *OP Logo* to spice it up a bit.







ain't too shabby as my first One.

Cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

where are you people getting all these awesome canvas straps from?! I been searching for awhile and the only place I can think of is Ebay with very limited selection.

Thanks


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

Love the canvas's being posted here! 
It seems there are a lot of self made ones- may I ask where you're getting them?


----------



## CJN (Apr 29, 2010)

I believe I've seen other posts where you've done similar casts but with Steinhart?
Regardless you have talent! Really a work of art! 



Tony A.H said:


> whipped up my first Canvas today (kind of a Prototype)..
> 
> didn't spend too much time on it cause i wanted to feel the Material first, then hopefully the second one will be better.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

CJN said:


> I believe I've seen other posts where you've done similar casts but with Steinhart?


you remember Well . 
i did a few Steinhart and Panerai Logos in white, yellow gold, and Now in bronze.
Thanks for the compliment. i appreciate seeing the Work involved in making these things..

Cheers


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Recently acquired Strapcode MiLTAT Military Green Washed Canvas for my Trident-GMT


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

That MN style strap is killer and your collection is magnificent! Mad props, my friend.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

That JLC NSA gets me every time-- great looking, killer complication, amazing brand history--just excellent! :thumbs up:


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Tony A.H said:


> whipped up my first Canvas today (kind of a Prototype)..
> 
> didn't spend too much time on it cause i wanted to feel the Material first, then hopefully the second one will be better.
> 
> ...


Awesomeness Tony

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

on DrunkArt










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Those Tudors don't even like they have crystals. Amazing anti-reflective coatings.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

N80 Vintage Canvas










OEM Bremont










DrunkArt Canvas










Vintager Canvas


----------



## secfincorp (Apr 9, 2012)

Bell & Ross on combat strap custom WWII canvas. Amazing!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That orange on the Tudor Dark is sick.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

cw_mi said:


>


Wow. Wonderful setup.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Ninja Turtle


----------



## supawabb (Aug 27, 2007)

arlee said:


> Ninja Turtle


Fantastic strap. Maker?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

supawabb said:


> Fantastic strap. Maker?


Its a donerix strap, I believe this is the website
Products | Hamilton Leather Works


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

arlee said:


> Its a donerix strap, I believe this is the website
> Products | Hamilton Leather Works


Straps seem great but those prices for canvas.....ouch.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Gerlach's Enigma WR 200m


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

Same watch on Diloy.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> Straps seem great but those prices for canvas.....ouch.


You ain't kidding!! 149$ for a piece if canvas  I hope he at least hand stitch them.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


>


That patina 

Try a grey/blueish canvas on that sub


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

cw_mi said:


>


Nice combo! Who is the maker?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> You ain't kidding!! 149$ for a piece if canvas  I hope he at least hand stitch them.


Lol, I wouldn't pay that much either. I got it on the FS forum. I didn't even pay half that amount, was a great deal

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Nice combo! Who is the maker?


Thank you, I purchased the strap from H2O but think Maddog is the maker. Not for sure on that though. It's a great strap for $45.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

anabuki said:


> Same watch on Diloy.
> 
> View attachment 7918762
> 
> ...


Really nice combo, a G. Gerlach has been on my rader for a while but don't know much about them and just haven't pulled the trigger.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


>


That looks good.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Hexa on DrunkArtStrap canvas



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Arts weathered blue.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on my favorite vintage olive drab Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


> Karlskrona Baltic Shield on my favorite vintage olive drab Drunkartstrap.


That's a great looking combo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a great looking combo.


Thank you! This is a great color by Art and very versatile.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## burdy (Aug 7, 2007)

nweash said:


> Arts weathered blue.


I've never liked that watch and now I want one. That is sick.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchnut12 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


>


So hot!!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Drew canvas is in |>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

the Hexa Osprey on Art's charcoal canvas



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)

Heroic on The Leather Project


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Heroic18 and Micah canvas

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blue vintage sub for DrunkArtStraps canvas all handmade my WUS member Panerai7 in North Carolina














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

One of Art's canvas straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> One of Art's canvas straps.


Awesome combo!!


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Blue vintage sub for DrunkArtStraps canvas all handmade my WUS member Panerai7 in North Carolina


That blue Tudor Sub really looks great on canvas .....

Just saw that DrunkArtStraps have a Marine Nationale homage canvas strap too !

That would look outstanding on that Tudor !

Regards,


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sinn EZM6 and EZM3 on DrewCanvas


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Pam &DrunkenArt shoes


Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

phlabrooy said:


> That blue Tudor Sub really looks great on canvas .....
> 
> Just saw that DrunkArtStraps have a Marine Nationale homage canvas strap too !
> 
> ...


Thanks. It would. But just sold it


----------



## sasha (Feb 28, 2010)

kudos tony
the young man with an old soul and a Priceless pair of Hands. bless you.
your Art Work never ceases to amaze me. love how passionate you are about what you do. it's a true labor of love.
unfortunately many people are clueless and have no idea what it takes to do this kind of labor intense work. thank you for sharing this wonderful hobby with us.
looks superb, another ultimate combo.and the bronze keeper is way too cool.



Tony A.H said:


>


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

panerai7 said:


>


Just love the look of this watch Art !!
Nice strap choice too 
Best, Ross


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Turtle on Panatime canvas for me today...


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

panerai7 said:


>


Lovin' then Blancpains!


----------



## Tony A.H (Aug 2, 2009)

sasha said:


> kudos tony
> the young man with an old soul and a Priceless pair of Hands. bless you.
> your Art Work never ceases to amaze me. love how passionate you are about what you do. it's a true labor of love.
> unfortunately many people are clueless and have no idea what it takes to do this kind of labor intense work. thank you for sharing this wonderful hobby with us.
> looks superb, another ultimate combo.and the bronze keeper is way too cool.


Thank you Sasha for the Nice compliment. 
true, many are Clueless. they think Craft happens by accident of a fluke  !. walk pass it as if it doesn't exist.
Fortunately, there are still a some who appreciate the great intensity, the Strength, the Handcraft, and the time involved to Create something.. so you either see it or you don't ;-).
all that aside.. most importantly for me is that i do Love and enjoy my Hobbies and Proud to wear my own Creation.

Salute


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Screw down crown.....close enough.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Could not agree more


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Nanananananaa batman


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

TradeKraft said:


>


Great looking setup.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Love this watch and combo. Well done


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great looking setup.


Thanks! The strap is a "Phalanx" from Crown & Buckle.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Paid 35 euros for these from Wearwatch on Facebook. Can't beat that price for custom made canvas. He's making me 3 more right now but with open stitching at top.


----------



## stilren (Jan 25, 2015)

another turtle on canvas here.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this watch and combo. Well done


Thanks Brice


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

stilren said:


> another turtle on canvas here.


What canvas is this? Looks awesome!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

stilren said:


> another turtle on canvas here.


What strap is that? Looks great

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## speedrack (Jul 19, 2015)

here you go


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

These just in from panatime, not bad if you can't wait for a custom strap. Keeper kind of sucks, but I have plenty of extra ones


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Sinn and Powder Grey










Blancpain and Midnight Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina and DrunkArtStrap canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> These just in from panatime, not bad if you can't wait for a custom strap. Keeper kind of sucks, but I have plenty of extra ones
> 
> View attachment 8093866
> 
> ...


Those look great on the Hexa. Have one arriving tomorrow!!


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

panerai7 said:


> Sinn and Powder Grey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of them are unbelievably awesome and badass.


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Had to do some modifications on this watchgecko strap to fit the buckle but otherwise very comfortable.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

tekong said:


>


Nice.

Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Ivo P said:


> Had to do some modifications on this watchgecko strap to fit the buckle but otherwise very comfortable.


Nice! got this one too in blue and i think its a really good quality strap for the price paid |>


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas fever


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

New canvas I like the look but it's pretty thick.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

This is my first experience with a canvas strap I really like the looks but it's so thick it seems too chunky looking. It was purchased for a borealis I have incoming. Any opinions on the look of the strap and this picture.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like a Bosphorus strap, that is how they are made, you get used to it. Some straps that don't have leather backing will be thinner than that one.



JLS36 said:


> This is my first experience with a canvas strap I really like the looks but it's so thick it seems too chunky looking. It was purchased for a borealis I have incoming. Any opinions on the look of the strap and this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks like a Bosphorus strap, that is how they are made, you get used to it. Some straps that don't have leather backing will be thinner than that one.


Yes it's Bosphorus, but it's not leather backed. It looks great just feels a tad thick, I think it will look OK on the seafarer 2.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Looks like a Bosphorus strap, that is how they are made, you get used to it. Some straps that don't have leather backing will be thinner than that one.


BTW impressed that you could spot the maker like that.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)

These combos are lovely


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

One of Drunkartstraps amazing canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Quicksilver said:


> One of Drunkartstraps amazing canvas


That looks good. That watch is really cool. Been tempted by it.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Gotta love Arts charcoal canvas. Looks gray/ blue gray/ or brown depending on the lighting and what color it's next to.


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

BP on Navy


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Stefano Lorenzo (Apr 10, 2016)

That Bremont though.....just wow!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Commander on HR canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Brice 44mm? They look smaller. I see you really like this 1. Been ogling it for ages.
lug width?

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Brice 44mm? They look smaller. I see you really like this 1. Been ogling it for ages.
> lug width?
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


44mm case w/o crown and 22mm lugs. 
I love it. My favorite watch on a long time. 
I've had it for a looong time considering my flipping habits ;-)


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> 44mm case w/o crown and 22mm lugs.
> I love it. My favorite watch on a long time.
> I've had it for a looong time considering my flipping habits ;-)


Thanks B

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cw_mi said:


>


can we see the entire strap please

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

new ultra thick canvas strap from Bosphorus straps


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

mdsaitto said:


> new ultra thick canvas strap from Bosphorus straps


I just got the same strap I feel the appearance is fantastic but it's so thick I personally don't think I'll wear it. How are you enjoying it?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mdsaitto (Aug 27, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I just got the same strap I feel the appearance is fantastic but it's so thick I personally don't think I'll wear it. How are you enjoying it?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I agree it's kinda of an extreme strap and I can understand your concerns
Maybe not a very versatile wrist wear

But on the other end I really love it on my Gruppo Gamma, IMHO the strap matches very well its "rustic" vibe
It's really what I was looking for this watch

In conclusion I think this strap is meant to work with Panerai/Ennebi design (especially bronze models), not so much with more sleek/conventional design divers

Hope it helps


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


>


That's a perfect combo. I have the same and it's my fave


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


Great stuff


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


> Osprey on weathered drunkart canvas


That's a killer combo, Mike!


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


> can we see the entire strap please
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Sure, here you go.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

cw_mi said:


> Sure, here you go.


nice, thank you 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Straps just arrived!

















Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Not a diver..... But fine looking canvas. Gets better as it loosens with wear. Started tight, loosened to just right, three holes from the end. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

matthew P said:


> Not a diver..... But fine looking canvas. Gets better as it loosens with wear. Started tight, loosened to just right, three holes from the end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a  combo Matthew.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

An American wearing a Swiss watch with a German strap eating Japanese food at a place run by Koreans - It's a small world folks


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rockmastermike said:


> An American wearing a Swiss watch with a German strap eating Japanese food at a place run by Koreans - It's a small world folks


Love this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


what a combo!!!


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Buzzedhornet (Feb 4, 2015)

Not a diver but it was this thread that put over so I ordered a canvas from Art.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

U2









Sent from my S7


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Love that burnt orange!

Sent from my S7


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Same watch new look.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Same watch new look.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


That's a good looking combo. Nice canvas. I like departure from the ubiquitous green 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

panerai7 said:


>


Awesome profile and combo too !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Jeep, that tudor/strap combo is killer. Nice work on that.


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vintage Seamaster on blue DrunkArtStrap canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

cw_mi said:


>


Are these guys still in business?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchutalkinboutwillis (Oct 12, 2015)

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## cw_mi (Jun 15, 2011)

valuewatchguy said:


> Are these guys still in business?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


I don't think so. I was on the 2nd pre-order and didn't get it until something like a year and a half later. Sent him an email on a whim and got a phone call a day later and the watch a week after that. It really is a shame what happened, i really don't think he intended on things going the way they did. It really is a great watch, one of my favorites.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

775 DD sapphire on strapped watch co

































And just cus I love Lume


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

H2O Kalmar On Canvas


----------



## Noemi97 (Mar 9, 2016)

LLD on black canvas

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

My Heroic18 on a Micah canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

1 seven 6 on Drew



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

DMCBanshee said:


> H2O Kalmar On Canvas


That is really cool.

Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> That is really cool.
> 
> Sent from my 9007X using Tapatalk


Thanks man!


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Military Mod


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Raven Deep DLC on Vietnam-era canvas by Diaboliq


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Took some shots of my full canvas collection.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

nweash said:


> Took some shots of my full canvas collection.


Looks great Nick. I need to catch up


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Looks great Nick. I need to catch up


Things are like crack, and Art is my dealer. Besides the one you're sending I have 5 on order with him 😇️


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> H2O Kalmar On Canvas


Nice Simon  ..New I assume. Perfect combo & Congratulations

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nweash said:


> Took some shots of my full canvas collection.


Canvas Crazy Nick. Nice assortment 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

nweash said:


> Things are like crack, and Art is my dealer. Besides the one you're sending I have 5 on order with him ️


Couldn't have said it better myself. We have the same dealer haha🏼

Need to message Art soon again, not even a month after my last order


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

4 new canvas arrived today from Felipe of Wearwatch 
on Facebook. 35 euros each, $39 USD. And one cracked leather.



























































And this is the canvas I got from him before. 









The next ones I'll order with closed stitching like last pic.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Nice Simon  ..New I assume. Perfect combo & Congratulations
> 
> Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


Thanks William I appreciate!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

R.Palace said:


>


Great combos. Top pic is awesome

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

The Baltic Shield!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Baltic Shield 2 days ago!









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today


----------



## Dr.Spaceman (Oct 4, 2011)

panerai7 said:


>


Love this, is that a one piece Zulu style strap? It's exactly what I'm looking for for my BBB, where can I get one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

He makes them, Panerai7, [email protected]



Dr.Spaceman said:


> Love this, is that a one piece Zulu style strap? It's exactly what I'm looking for for my BBB, where can I get one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Strapped Watch Co


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Got a large DAS supply drop today.




























My Drunkartstrap collection has grown strong.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

nweash said:


> Got a large DAS supply drop today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strong work Nick. I have to catch up. Arts stuff is tops, he's a pretty cool cat too


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Strong work Nick. I have to catch up. Arts stuff is tops, he's a pretty cool cat too


Definitely a badass. Makes collecting his straps all the more enjoyable.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Arts Xanadu canvas.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

nweash said:


> Got a large DAS supply drop today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow ! The mother load ! Congrats !


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

The only acceptable use for mustard is to name a strap after it


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Canvas by Uncle Seiko, very comfortable and excellent value at $15 dollars each. This one is called civil war with red stitch.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

This one is Burlap with blue stitch by uncle Seiko, I bought 3 for 45 usd including post and packing to England, and they arrived super fast, quick, no messing.


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U1









Sent from my S7


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

panerai7 said:


>


That's just sick 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Canvas by Uncle Seiko, very comfortable and excellent value at $15 dollars each. This one is called civil war with red stitch.
> 
> View attachment 8425562
> View attachment 8425570
> View attachment 8425578


Very true. I have this same one and it's a great value. I'm getting a green one next.

I cut the bottom strap on mine.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

Wow, the alpina holds its own nicely in that group shot, which is saying a lot with that company.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

charliekilo98 said:


> Wow, the alpina holds its own nicely in that group shot, which is saying a lot with that company.


Alpina blackstar is great. I just wish it had better stock lume and a more refined movement.


----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

Casio MDV-106a on Hadley Roma Kevlar Strap:


----------



## koji (Feb 12, 2006)

very cool thread. haven't seen canvas and dive combos in awhile. is there any waterproof canvas/canvas like strap?


----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Subscribed!!!

Guys, i have been hesitating about canvas strap. 

Sounds silly but does canvas strap have a stench if it is wet after hsndwashing or swimmin ?

Or is for sheer aesthetical beauty?

Thx guys


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

koji said:


> very cool thread. haven't seen canvas and dive combos in awhile. is there any waterproof canvas/canvas like strap?


As long as it's 100% canvas and not leather lined it is water safe.

I do not shower/swim with my canvas just because I'm afraid it may shrink or fade to some small degree.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow. Jealous. Nice pickup!



nweash said:


>


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

From Felipe at Wearwatch on FB.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## TomCen (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Alan Latham (Apr 22, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Can't stop won't stop.


----------



## charliekilo98 (Jun 7, 2015)

That JLC is beautiful, and looks great on canvas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> From Felipe at Wearwatch on FB.


Beautiful combo, these pics make me miss my Poseidon!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

nweash said:


> Got a large DAS supply drop today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome!! I want this bag full of straps!! Enjoy this strap sooo many combos to do with these canvas...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful combo, these pics make me miss my Poseidon!


Thanks a lot. I miss your Poseidon too and I never had it. That blue/blue/orange combo has the most eye candy, to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jasonbaylee said:


> Subscribed!!!
> 
> Guys, i have been hesitating about canvas strap.
> 
> ...


I haven't had any issues with mine. But I don't buy canvass traps that are lined or filled with other materials. 
The Od green ones seem to fare well with pool. Some colors may get impacted by chlorine but canvas otherwise works in water though if you plan on heavy water used I'd stick with natos and rubber

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Jeep99dad

Thx for the sharing!!!


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Guys, where would u recommend me to source for canvas straps???

All your gorgeous pics are makin me salavating!!!!


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## cjs5 (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, really outstanding posts. the photography and taste between watches and straps is just outstanding. thanks to all for sharing!


----------



## amrvf (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

This thread is powerful


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

found this old canvas in the bottom of a drawer, still fits:


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

MDV-106 on HR Cordura


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Rocat, where can i get that strap on yr wrist??? 


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)

Canvas outside - leather from the inside


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

Black Bay on Uncle Seiko zulu...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

alex79 said:


> This thread is powerful


Alex
Quand va tu t'y mettres au Canvas toi??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

jasonbaylee said:


> Rocat, where can i get that strap on yr wrist???
> 
> More than 1 road to Rome...


I bought mine here. But they are all over the internet at around the same price. It's kind of stiff at first until you break it in. They come in tan (more sand color) and black also.

Hadley-Roma MS 850 Cordura Green


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

panerai7 said:


>


And... we have got a winner!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

amrvf said:


> View attachment 8468410
> 
> 
> View attachment 8468418
> ...


Wow that looks perfect on that A1 ! Beautiful !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Titanium DLC Manta Ray on Wearwatch (Facebook) canvas. Still can't believe they're only 35 euros shipped to USA, made to order.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

panerai7 said:


>


That's so nasty, the good nasty ! Wow. Wow.


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

a wacky combo:


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Sorry, I'm in the "I have to post my new watch in any remotely relevant thread" phase. Oris Divers 65.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

rfortson said:


> Sorry, I'm in the "I have to post my new watch in any remotely relevant thread" phase. Oris Divers 65.


well, there's a donut thread around here somewhere, and the oris is round, so there you go.


----------



## Copple (Mar 9, 2014)

David Woo said:


> a wacky combo:


That's actually pretty cool! Where did you get the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

775 on a Vintage OD Canvas.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

Copple said:


> Where did you get the strap?


Micah Dirksen, vintager straps: love the strap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Not a diver but still on Canvas...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just ordered another one like today's but in 24mm with closed stitching for the black/green Seafarer II coming


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Panerai7, which TD u got tis watch? I can only find gold & SS case but yrs a ceramic ? Thx


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Benarus Bronze MO on DrunkenArt canvas










Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Wow, you've got your own watch line? That's so cool!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rfortson said:


> Wow, you've got your own watch line? That's so cool!


That's a custom watch made by Undone. Just a one-off but I do own rights to the dial. Interestingly enough it seems a few folks have expressed interest in it 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> That's a custom watch made by Undone. Just a one-off but I do own rights to the dial. Interestingly enough it seems a few folks have expressed interest in it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Okay, that is seriously cool. How much input did you have into the design? Looks like a variation on a JeanRichard, but definitely not a knock-off. I can see why others would want it, it's a good looking watch. Movement details?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

rfortson said:


> Okay, that is seriously cool. How much input did you have into the design? Looks like a variation on a JeanRichard, but definitely not a knock-off. I can see why others would want it, it's a good looking watch. Movement details?


It's the Undone PVD black case. 
I added the jeep logo in the glass caseback too. 
Full input on the full custom dial. Provided logo, colors, ideas.. Their design added their input too and offered various design choices. 
Fun stuff. Check out their website. Undone Watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> It's the Undone PVD black case.
> I added the jeep logo in the glass caseback too.
> Full input on the full custom dial. Provided logo, colors, ideas.. Their design added their input too and offered various design choices.
> Fun stuff. Check out their website. Undone Watches.
> ...


Thanks! I obviously need to get out more. I wasn't aware of Undone Watches.

Sent from my HTC Desire Eye using Tapatalk


----------



## cdnwatchguy (Feb 18, 2006)

Most of these I don't even own anymore...


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Afternoon switch to the Baltic shield on a C&B canvas 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos on DrunkArtStraps OD green canvas. 
Cheers. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## somapah (Jun 4, 2016)

Keeping the bracelet away from danger..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

the_watchier said:


> Afternoon switch to the Baltic shield on a C&B canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

A few more on the visiting Alpina KM710 and my Oris bronze LE













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DrunkArtStraps and Alpina manufacture









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice selection of divers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Chuso (Apr 18, 2016)

Armida A7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver


----------



## Mr TPG (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Love the look of the canvas,but how do they do in the water, both pool and sea?
Are they better suited for desk diving?

I would think they would stay wet/damp for quite awhile and get stinky like leather eventually?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> Love the look of the canvas,but how do they do in the water, both pool and sea?
> Are they better suited for desk diving?
> 
> I would think they would stay wet/damp for quite awhile and get stinky like leather eventually?
> ...


They do great in water, in a pool,Lake, ocean or doing the dishes in the sink. Chlorine may fade em if extended use in pool, but then again more then likely not.
Best material to get wet IMO.

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

nweash said:


>


'' Back is Beautiful''

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Chococanvas in my Oris bronze Carl Brashear LE









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Green Canvas


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Cool shot.


Thank you!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vintage Diver


Super Retro!!!
Nice lugs..

More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

jasonbaylee said:


> Super Retro!!!
> Nice lugs..
> 
> More than 1 road to Rome...


Thanks my friend! I really love the big size for a vintage.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hexa Osprey


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ticky:
As I used to hear Brits say when I was posted at RAF Sta Brize Norton, U K
"A bit of all right". (Watches on canvas)

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Love this combo


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Majnp (Jan 31, 2013)

'Murica









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

My first Diver's , HS graduation gift - circa 1987 . Luv this thing bullet proof still diving and surfing with it.

Cheers


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying cheap canvas on Hexa Osprey...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris on DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sent from my S7


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## pvflyer (Jul 5, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris on DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


4 the luv of baby ***** that thing is a *beauty :-!*


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

On an Art strap


----------



## tunadubby (Sep 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Love this


Edit...Sorry please ignore this


----------



## tunadubby (Sep 11, 2014)

@rockmastermike

This strap is exactly what I am looking for. Thanks for sharing this pic. May I know where you ordered it from?

Thanks!

(just realized that I failed to quote the picture. It's the strap mounted on SMP 300 posted in May 2016)


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gotta love custom work. Not easy to taper a folded canvas but it looks great and allows me to use the OEM bronze buckle. Thanks Art!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## dr_ranger (Apr 5, 2016)

They all look so surprisingly good on canvas!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 On Camo Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That's one heck of a good looking watch. Not sure if I like the "KM" or standard version better. Awesome combo.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Drunkart new arrival.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

dbl post


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)

Olive H2O Canvas


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Still my favorite watch/ canvas combo


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

watchdaddy1 said:


>


Who is the maker?


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Probably a Drew strap


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> Who is the maker?


Drew straps from right here on WUS

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DrunkArtStraps canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Yeah not a diver but what a great canvas!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


That Oris. Wow.


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alex
> Quand va tu t'y mettres au Canvas toi??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Haha  
sorry just saw this post Brice while scrolling back this thread to note the right suppliers to be contacted. 
Something ready stock and reasonably priced :think:


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Salut les gars, vraiment sympa les photos  
Leather is dead, canvas is the future  


DMCBanshee said:


>


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

alex79 said:


> Salut les gars, vraiment sympa les photos
> Leather is dead, canvas is the future
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Tu nous as retrouver Alex au monde du canvas!


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vbluep51 (Jan 10, 2012)

Who makes that blue strap


Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


Woah. THAT is smokin hot !


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

There just in, Art knocked it out of the park, IMHO


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> There just in, Art knocked it out of the park, IMHO
> 
> View attachment 8805290


Black and red looks fantastic

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes it does!


----------



## Valor168 (Jul 19, 2016)

Craustin1 said:


> Yes it does!
> 
> View attachment 8806010
> 
> ...


I am definitely smitten. Need to work hard now to buy one of that!


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> There just in, Art knocked it out of the park, IMHO
> 
> View attachment 8805290


oh YEAHHH!! Nice Brother 

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

vbluep51 said:


> Who makes that blue strap
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


Shawn from Strapped Watch Co.

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

GoBuffs11 said:


> View attachment 7308666
> 
> View attachment 7308674


Love it and finally a buff alumni, awesome 
Go CU

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Really need to get on the canvas train only have one










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## R2rs (Oct 22, 2011)

Danny T said:


> Woah. THAT is smokin hot !


Really nice combo!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Decided it was time to make the swap to a Gunny canvas strap.


----------



## mugwump867 (Apr 8, 2013)

With the tattered seams it really looks like that strap was made for that watch. Real nice combo.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Diaboliq heavy duty beat to hell and back canvas. I think there may be some motor oil rubbed in


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

eric72 said:


> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI MT7-L09 mit Tapatalk


I need to try one of these Vanguard one day...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Helberg CH8 on H20 strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

In the shade on a hot day in Philly


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

panerai7 said:


>


You're the man !


----------



## mellonb1 (Aug 9, 2011)

Art @ DrunkArtStraps & Drew Canvas....


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Panerai7,

Awesome collection of watches and canvas straps.


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Craustin1 said:


> Probably a Drew strap


Who is Drew? drunkartstraps?


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Just received this Bronze Steinhart on factory canvas strap yesterday.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jtbr said:


> Just received this Bronze Steinhart on factory canvas strap yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 8874746
> 
> ...


Really good looking watch, how is the stock canvas?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Thick and need some time to break in. More comfy today.


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My only diver with canvas!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Zenton B43


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)

Ban ''panerai7'' he's killing me with his pics and canvas straps :-d


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Artego 500m On Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Skinny Rogers (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Good evening! Yes it is on canvas 









Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

IWC Le Petit Prince Pilot Chronograph


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a diver but.. drunkart strap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U2 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

thejames1 said:


> Sinn U2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it!

Instagram: @ the_watchier


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Sinn U2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I concur perfect all around.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

JLS36 said:


> I concur perfect all around.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk





the_watchier said:


> Love it!
> 
> Instagram: @ the_watchier


Thank you guys!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Micah canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## devlred (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## GoBuffs11 (Sep 28, 2010)

devlred said:


> View attachment 9065226


Amazing strap. I'd also say that's one of the best 3 watch collections i've seen.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## B3stia (Feb 1, 2016)

thejames1 said:


> Sinn U2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I ask you what brand the strap is and also how much it was? Thanks!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399 On Camo


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

panerai7 said:


> ]


OMG.....

That's beyond hawtness


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


> OMG.....
> 
> That's beyond hawtness


Gotta agree!!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday's pic


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jimmy C (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

kevinlucci said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Creative mind @ work...
Nice expression, mate!

More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

jasonbaylee said:


> Creative mind @ work...
> Nice expression, mate!
> 
> More than 1 road to Rome...


Thanks Jason! We are really happy with the way the Endurance turned out 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Sinn U2 S









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Seiko PADI on a gray canvas NATO.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## PatjeB (Aug 6, 2011)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Enviado desde mi iPad con Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Toh said:


> Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


What watch is this?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

jcar79 said:


> What watch is this?


It's the Bundeswehr Project watch in f71

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Skaface199 (Feb 8, 2014)

Delfin on Diaboliq canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HammyMan37 (Apr 27, 2015)

I took this off of a citizen. It's a little dirty but it's kinda an army green


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The blue CF Streetmatic on DrunkArtStraps canvas.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> The blue CF Streetmatic on DrunkArtStraps canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hawtness.

I need me a blue canvas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

New digi camo from the drunk shaolin master


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Danny T said:


> New digi camo from the drunk shaolin master


My goodness! Brilliant !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> New digi camo from the drunk shaolin master


Like this. Need one for my Alpina and Pelagos

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Thx guys. Looks solid on the SKX camo as well!!


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite combo ever. 
From
@drunkartstraps
And 
@Oris




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Deco on Drunkart


----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Not a diver but is WR ...on drunkartstrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Danny T said:


> Thx guys. Looks solid on the SKX camo as well!!


Too much ? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


>


I really dig this canvas. Great combo. 
Is that from Art?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Pat's dive computer on a XXL Weathered Blue to go over the wetsuit with a sewn-in roller buckle for safety


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Too much ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Never. Don't listen to Chris 

LoL


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

Seiko PADI on a StrapCode blue washed canvas ZULU strap.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Alpina chrono on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Alpina chrono on a terra DrunkArtStraps canvas. Love it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


I really love these canvas straps!!! , is he taking orders anymore? Last I checked the books were closed....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

aahyuup said:


> I really love these canvas straps!!! , is he taking orders anymore? Last I checked the books were closed....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can email him to get on the list. Long wait but worth it for sure.

@panerai7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> You can email him to get on the list. Long wait but worth it for sure.
> 
> @panerai7
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


Excellent! Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really dig this canvas. Great combo.
> Is that from Art?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


No this is a Drew Canvas


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date on Canvas



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Steppy said:


> No this is a Drew Canvas


It looks great. Drew makes great straps too

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Pam 564 on Art's OD Vintage canvas...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My favorite watch, the Oris 65 LE bronze on a custom DrunkArtStraps green canvas with matching bronze stitching and tapper to fit the oem bronze buckle

B




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## mralastor (Jan 21, 2014)

- from Agnes, with love


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


Super hot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

On Strapped Watch Co


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Canvas is my strap of choice.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Not a diver but quite like this combo









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 9384002


Nice strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Any suggestions for a complimentary canvas strap for a PVD Zixen? I have a grayish/black stingray strap with yellow stitching as well as the bracelet, but I'm looking for something a bit different.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Bulova/Accutron Deep Sea 666 with World Time bezel


----------



## Jraul7 (Sep 18, 2011)

A couple of mine, although I don't have the Supermarine and the 6309 anymore.














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> Any suggestions for a complimentary canvas strap for a PVD Zixen? I have a grayish/black stingray strap with yellow stitching as well as the bracelet, but I'm looking for something a bit different.
> 
> View attachment 9418834


How about something like this ? 

































I loved it so much that I had to order another in with open stitching 

























And another one in 24mm


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Earlier today with a canvas I won on a giveaway


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Watches503 said:


> How about something like this ?


I like that...where's it from?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

BrandonR said:


> I like that...where's it from?


Glad you like it. Is from Wearwatch on Facebook. Only 35 euros shipped from Spain. I think he's on Instagram too and I can get you his email, if you need.

https://www.facebook.com/WWATCH/


----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Mate, where can i get one of tis? Thx

More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jasonbaylee said:


> Mate, where can i get one of tis? Thx
> 
> More than 1 road to Rome...


It's a Drunkartstrap. You can find him on Instagram. He does excellent work.


----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Wear it well,59yukon01 !
It is sooooo stunning!

Thx mate! 


More than 1 road to Rome...


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


>


Man, that is one attractive combo! Nicely done.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jcar79 said:


> Man, that is one attractive combo! Nicely done.


Thank you!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on vintage OD Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Ok, a requirement should be Canvas mfg listed along with the pic. Some awesome examples.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

^^all mine are drunkartstraps for what it's worth.


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

nweash said:


> ^^all mine are drunkartstraps for what it's worth.
> 
> View attachment 9580586


Looks good, is there really months long wait for these straps?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> Looks good, is there really months long wait for these straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep. Usually 6-8 weeks. I order a few at a time to keep me busy and reorder more once those arrive. \_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> ^^all mine are drunkartstraps for what it's worth.
> 
> View attachment 9580586





Crazy Cajun said:


> Looks good, is there really months long wait for these straps?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine are also 99% Drunkartstaps canvas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)

Terrific! Who made that strap? (If you don't mind) I love the red stripe.


----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Drewcanvas


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

H20 strap on CH6

I'm on Arts list for some canvas, & I can't wait. They look like strap perfection.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

wsmc511 said:


> Drewcanvas


Great strap and watch. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Both are DrunkArtStraps canvas. 
@Panerai7 makes the best canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

H2O Orca Dive Bronze at green Helberg Canvas Strap


----------



## panerai7 (Mar 11, 2008)

Real Weathered Black (no brown yellow overtones from Clorox bleach)










Weathered Blue










Weathered Grey










Weathered Terra










Canvas Tweed










Breast Cancer Awareness Vintage Pink


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Does nylon count? This is the new Obris Morgan strap. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Can't see the canvas 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Can't see the canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Remedying

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

I've canvas(ed) my Florentines...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pontz said:


> I've canvas(ed) my Florentines...


Very impressive collection and straps and photos 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

My Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps weathered blue canvas.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pontz (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks Brice!
That Padi's awesome too!

Long term strapaholic!



But got to get me a decent camera...


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> My Seiko PADI on a DrunkArtStraps weathered blue canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I am on the list with Art and am expected to get to place my order in 13 weeks from now 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pontz said:


> Thanks Brice!
> That Padi's awesome too!
> 
> Long term strapaholic!
> ...


Future straps 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Very nice combo Blowfish89


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Very nice combo Blowfish89
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks B.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


that looks good.... taper adds to the vintage vibe.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Barbos Marine Blue


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vostok Amphibian SE on Art's canvas. 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Saturday's Sinn
HAGWE fellas 





Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

All DrunkArtStraps canvas posted below



























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Steinhart Triton 30 ATM Bronze Last Edition at Classic Canvas by Mustang Straps, Spain.


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

@jeep99dad love your collection of canvas! Where you source them?!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

ninja123 said:


> @jeep99dad love your collection of canvas! Where you source them?!


The ones posted above are all from DrunkArtStraps 
[email protected]

Also on IG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

ninja123 said:


> @jeep99dad love your collection of canvas! Where you source them?!


Agreed.....posts like those are detrimental to my savings


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

kuetipp said:


> Agreed.....posts like those are detrimental to my savings


Sorry 
I spend way too much on straps 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuetipp (Dec 2, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sorry
> I spend way too much on straps
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha don't we all  It is a slippery slope....


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

You gentlemen are sporting some mighty fine looking canvas straps! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## atwoodt (May 24, 2012)

Gruppo Gamma Divemaster (Vintage Lume) on Steveo Para canvas waterproof.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Titanium on DrunkenArt shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've put my Helson SD 40 onto some grey canvas.


----------



## Predator1st (Aug 26, 2015)

My Squale......








and my PAM....








m


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Yeah it's Friday:jump:

Anonimo D Date on Drew Canvas shoes



Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## wsmc511 (Feb 29, 2016)

Sinn U1 on Drew Canvas


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## vladg (Mar 8, 2015)

I wasn't fun of canvas strap for divers watch, but Jeep99dad's bronze Oris 65 on dark blue canvas with brown stitches is so gorgeous, I decided to try.
I went to check Oris 65 in flesh (ss version only). Well, maybe one day )

Ok so here is mine contribution to canvas on divers. Im not showing clasp cause its black and really not matching this set.



















Надіслано від мого SM-N910H, використовуючи Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

vladg said:


> I wasn't fun of canvas strap for divers watch, but Jeep99dad's bronze Oris 65 on dark blue canvas with brown stitches is so gorgeous, I decided to try.
> I went to check Oris 65 in flesh (ss version only). Well, maybe one day )
> 
> Ok so here is mine contribution to canvas on divers. Im not showing clasp cause its black and really not matching this set.
> ...


That's really a beautiful combo you have there. Well done and glad I could convert you to the Canvasmadness 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott6739 (Sep 6, 2013)

My Aquadive BS500 on tan canvas.

Cheers!
Scott


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Panerai on Clover Straps brown canvas:


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


>


That looks great! Good combo.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> That looks great! Good combo.


Thank you :-!


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

rockmastermike said:


>


You've got great taste !


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

anabuki said:


> View attachment 10205562


Very nice - where's the strap from?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are all your straps from drunkartstraps??

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> Are all your straps from drunkartstraps??
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\



Not all but a majority 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Not all but a majority
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay cause they look like really well made! Im getting more sure I want one like the one on your bronze Oris for my incoming blue Ventus









/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

whoa said:


> Okay cause they look like really well made! Im getting more sure I want one like the one on your bronze Oris for my incoming blue Ventus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would look great. 
Art makes a quality strap at still affordable price vs other makers and he has a huge selection of both canvas and leather (many from Horween). He makes them 100% by hand here in NC. No sewing or cutting/stamping Machine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> That would look great.
> Art makes a quality strap at still affordable price vs other makers and he has a huge selection of both canvas and leather (many from Horween). He makes them 100% by hand here in NC. No sewing or cutting/stamping Machine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah I think so too! I can't stop looking at your Oris! My Aquis really opened my eyes for Oris! 
Awesome! I'll try and contact him!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## txaggie9307 (May 18, 2016)

whoa said:


> Yeah I think so too! I can't stop looking at your Oris! My Aquis really opened my eyes for Oris!
> Awesome! I'll try and contact him!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


I am on his list myself (since October) and am scheduled to be up in mid January. I can't wait to get a tapered version of the OD green canvas for the Squale 50 atmos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

nweash said:


> View attachment 10211018
> 
> 
> View attachment 10211026


Amazing watch and combo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

These two today both on DrunkArtStraps canvas 



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

What type of canvas does drunkart use for the straps? They look very rugged and thick!


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Any suggestions for something similar to drunk art straps, but with off the shelf availability?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

pierch said:


> Any suggestions for something similar to drunk art straps, but with off the shelf availability?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not off the shelves, but hear good things about Patrik at CloverStraps!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)

knightRider said:


> Very nice - where's the strap from?


This is Diloy from eBay (watch_strap_center)
22mm 24mm Diloy Jeans Denim Canvas Watch Strap Band in Khaki Green | eBay


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

watchninja123 said:


> What type of canvas does drunkart use for the straps? They look very rugged and thick!


They're all cotton canvas. Each shade has a different thickness/ softness/ and pliability. All of them form to the wrist well and are extremely comfortable.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

pierch said:


> Any suggestions for something similar to drunk art straps, but with off the shelf availability?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Sadly you won't find much from what I've searched. And what you will find most likely won't compete with Arts quality.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX007 on a pair of rolled canvas deployant straps from Clover Straps:


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

pierch said:


> Any suggestions for something similar to drunk art straps, but with off the shelf availability?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not the same but strapcode canvas ones do a decent job. I also use Kobold 1 piece canvas straps.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

whoa said:


> Not off the shelves, but hear good things about Patrik at CloverStraps!
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\





nweash said:


> Sadly you won't find much from what I've searched. And what you will find most likely won't compete with Arts quality.





Betterthere said:


> Not the same but strapcode canvas ones do a decent job. I also use Kobold 1 piece canvas straps.


Thank you all for the suggestions. I will have to decide on one or just pull the trigger on a DAS. Another downside is that I live in EU so import charges can not be avoided. This adds a 22℅ premium on any purchase over the sea.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

pierch said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will have to decide on one or just pull the trigger on a DAS. Another downside is that I live in EU so import charges can not be avoided. This adds a 22℅ premium on any purchase over the sea.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I believe Patrik/CloverStraps is in Croatia, if that helps.


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

pierch said:


> Thank you all for the suggestions. I will have to decide on one or just pull the trigger on a DAS. Another downside is that I live in EU so import charges can not be avoided. This adds a 22℅ premium on any purchase over the sea.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


The same for me, that's why I'm thinking of going CloverStraps.. As said he's in eu

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> I believe Patrik/CloverStraps is in Croatia, if that helps.





whoa said:


> The same for me, that's why I'm thinking of going CloverStraps.. As said he's in eu
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Good to know, thanks!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crezo (Apr 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Oris65 42 on a DrunkArtStraps canvas
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love these, seriously tempted to pick one up. How do you find the lume? From the few pics I've been able to find it didn't look very even, and I'm a bit odd with lume

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

Well it could be used for diving...drunkartstrap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Crezo said:


> Love these, seriously tempted to pick one up. How do you find the lume? From the few pics I've been able to find it didn't look very even, and I'm a bit odd with lume
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I am not a lume fanatic but I don't like bad lume either. It's not stellar and won't win contests  but the hands are still bright enough in the AM for me to tell time. Markers don't shine as bright or long as the hands which is better than the other way around to tell time 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did the prototype get in there? Haha
Brown dial looks good. I might be in the minority but I like the cathedral hands version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Merry Christmas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

777 on drewstrap

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Just totally out of curiosity... Canvas.. Gotta take forever to dry up after a dive? Or you guys just don't use it when getting wet? 

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

DMCBanshee said:


>


You don't see O7 very often anymore. They were the forum darling a few years ago.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crazy Cajun said:


> You don't see O7 very often anymore. They were the forum darling a few years ago.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I really love this Lm-1. Beefy and looka great on many straps


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Some great looking canvas straps here. I think I will have to start looking for other color combos for this one.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flyersandeagles (Oct 24, 2010)

Steinhart Vintage GMT on Miltat Zizz






Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## run23 (Jul 12, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Bronze Helberg CH6


 Beautiful!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread but I love the look of these canvas straps and want one for my bronze shark diver. Do you know if the gentleman at drunkenartstraps is still making straps? I emailed him a couple of days ago but have not received a response. Looking at his instagram page for ideas and it says "Books are closed" at the top of the page...

if he is no longer making straps, any suggestions for another source? Thanks in advance!


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

Loving the DLC / OJ Drunkart combo


----------



## Stelyos (Jun 23, 2015)

does NYLON count?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

OCEAN7 LM-1 On Canvas


----------



## SuperP (Aug 4, 2015)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## mekenical (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mido on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Gruppo Gamma Vanguard


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shogun on a Drunkartstrap.


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Gear


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna.


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone know where I can get a decent 22mm Green Canvas that doesn't take 3 months+ to get or cost $200.00?I just got a Strapcode but just too thin @ 3.5mm thining to 2mm.I need something around 5mm-3mm...


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Anyone know where I can get a decent 22mm Green Canvas that doesn't take 3 months+ to get or cost $200.00?I just got a Strapcode but just too thin @ 3.5mm thining to 2mm.I need something around 5mm-3mm...


I found a seller on etsy (I think he's on WUS too) but he was asking $150+, crazy considering DAS (who seem to be the consensus absolute best canvas strap maker here) is only charging $60-70 as far as I know.

DAS isn't taking any orders at the moment so I tried cloverstraps, currently waiting for him to finish my strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Triggerfish 904L


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing this today










Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## jasonbaylee (Feb 26, 2015)

Danny T said:


>


Thats sheer wicked combo & straps mate!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Anyone know where I can get a decent 22mm Green Canvas that doesn't take 3 months+ to get or cost $200.00?I just got a Strapcode but just too thin @ 3.5mm thining to 2mm.I need something around 5mm-3mm...


I have read the the Panatime canvas strap is good. B and R watch bands have a canvas strap as well. I like both companies and the look / price seem good.

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

First canvas. Uncle Seiko to the rescue:


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Anyone know where I can get a decent 22mm Green Canvas that doesn't take 3 months+ to get or cost $200.00?I just got a Strapcode but just too thin @ 3.5mm thining to 2mm.I need something around 5mm-3mm...


I bought my canvas strap from Cloverstrap. He can custom made canvas strap to order. The price is very reasonable and the wait is in the 2 week range usually.


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)




----------



## NYDan (Mar 23, 2008)

On a Clover Straps canvas.


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

I feel like clover would have a solid product if his stitching wasn't so oversized. 

Every clover strap I've seen has really thick stitching. 

It shows hand stitched imperfections a lot more that would usually go unnoticed. 

$0.02


----------



## numbernine (Aug 6, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

NYDan said:


> On a Clover Straps canvas.


I have the same exact combo.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


>


What strap is this on your Hexa?? Looking good so does the buckle! Both from same place?

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## Danny T (Apr 23, 2011)

whoa said:


> What strap is this on your Hexa?? Looking good so does the buckle! Both from same place?
> 
> /insert clever or funny note here\


Strap is the legendary Drunkart straps weathered blue canvas

Buckle is the new Aegir handmade roller buckle available at toxicnatos.com


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

Danny T said:


> Strap is the legendary Drunkart straps weathered blue canvas
> 
> Buckle is the new Aegir handmade roller buckle available at toxicnatos.com


Looks really good! And ofc it's Drunkart ? Diddent see these buckles at TN! Will check them out! Thanks!

/insert clever or funny note here\


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

A couple Clover canvas straps. 









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have plenty more but they aren't divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You've taken the crown in my list.

Impressive! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Boktok watch is fantastic looking! As are all your canvas straps from Drew & Art ;O) I also recommend N80leather check Dustin's work out.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jcar79 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig this combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jamsie said:


> That Boktok watch is fantastic looking! As are all your canvas straps from Drew & George ;O) I also recommend N80leather check Dustin's work out.


thanks, Sadly I don't wear the Vostok so am gonna sell it, it has seen maybe 10 hour of use 
My canvas are mostly DrunkArtStraps and Drew. I am a huge fan of canvas, have too many , and love all-canvas doubled straps without backing.
I do enjoy a nice Horween leather too


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I dig this combo


I appreciate it! I was never a fan of olive green/drab until now. I'm in pursuit of an olive green leather strap. Let me know if you have any recommendations strap master!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> thanks, Sadly I don't wear the Vostok so am gonna sell it, it has seen maybe 10 hour of use
> My canvas are mostly DrunkArtStraps and Drew. I am a huge fan of canvas, have too many , and love all-canvas doubled straps without backing.
> I do enjoy a nice Horween leather too


On your Tudor Pelagos is that a CAMO pattern on the tail end there? If so, I like how subtle it is, very nice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jamsie said:


> On your Tudor Pelagos is that a CAMO pattern on the tail end there? If so, I like how subtle it is, very nice!


No. It's just part of the writing from the canvas US army bag it was made of.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TelagaWarna (Oct 13, 2016)

SNE435P1 Padi


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

On drunkart canvas


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mjackson (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

A nice Watchgecko canvas on leather strap for the Emperor.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

Hadley Roma on 16600


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## SimOS X (Jan 25, 2016)

Handmade military green waterproof canvas strap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Stuckx Rock on a vintage olive drab canvas zulu.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 10971682


Great combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon JDD


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## andybcrx (Jun 25, 2016)

SD on black Hadley Roma


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Nethuns on a strap from blueradish


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

A8


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Got this one from CloverStrap.


----------



## Platipus (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome manufacture from Joe (Diaboliq Straps)


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

househalfman said:


> Got this one from CloverStrap.


That looks fantastic, perfect match for the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kscarrol (Jan 9, 2014)

Just picked up this strap from Dustin at N80leather for my bronze Shark Diver. Not the best pic but I wanted to capture the whole strap...


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


>


Great pics Brice! Your shots of the PADI Turtle are what convinced me to get one for myself. And if I ever get off of Art's waitlist, that blue canvas is at the top of my list.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Great shots as usual Brice


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ty I call it clean watch dirty River.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## gamecock111 (Apr 5, 2013)

Platipus said:


> Awesome manufacture from Joe (Diaboliq Straps)


That's really cool!


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Another perfect canvas from blueradish!


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

USMC0321 said:


> Another perfect canvas from blueradish!


Man they make some good looking watches. Looks fantastic on the canvas as well. Bravo.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## montres (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These are exactly what I had in mind when I came to this thread. DrunkArt?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

idvsego said:


> These are exactly what I had in mind when I came to this thread. DrunkArt?


Yes both are DrunkArtStraps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

gamecock111 said:


> That's really cool!


X2
Love that strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

montres said:


> View attachment 11275498


Nice - where sourced from?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

I cobbled this strap together with a Maratac that I had (and really like the quality of material) and the hardware from a Christopher Ward leather NATO. The hardware on those straps is spectacular.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Time In (Aug 7, 2016)

..........


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Great White on DrunkArt canvas.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Hager Commando


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

somethin' Hulky


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze On Canvas


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 on N80 canvas.


----------



## STR8BYT (Sep 2, 2016)

Niiice guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

GasGasBones







Sent from my Galaxy S6 Edge via Tapacrap


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skindiver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage


Oooo I have a need for such a canvas strap. Would you be so kind and share the source? Thank you.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

pierch said:


> Oooo I have a need for such a canvas strap. Would you be so kind and share the source? Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


This red one is made by Wearwatch from Spain. I had a guy who made couple Canvas I own but unfortunately he didn't make strap anymore...


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> This red one is made by Wearwatch from Spain. I had a guy who made couple Canvas I own but unfortunately he didn't make strap anymore...


Thanks, will look into it.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

gerasimos33 said:


>


Really love this one. It is custom made?

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## gerasimos33 (Dec 24, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Really love this one. It is custom made?
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


Thank you sir! Good eye 

Yes, it is custom made by Joe - Diaboliq Straps. I wanted to have some rolled canvas straps that taper from 22mm to 20mm, so I can fit the OEM buckle and he did an excellent job.

Here is the brown one too:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Looks great.



DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Looks great.


Thanks 

Envoyé de mon SM-G903W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Custom aluminium watch in black aged canvas









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

Halios on Drunkart canvas


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Halios Delfin on canvas from Clover Straps.


----------



## Artonthewrist (Apr 10, 2008)

DMCBanshee said:


> Raven Vintage


A lucky dog you are she's a beaut !!


----------



## Gear4life (Mar 5, 2017)

Gruppo


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

TSAR on Panatime
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4F65-A4A0-95101CEAF629_zpss7ojwjhn.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Turtle on Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

❤ Canvas


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Evant 300


Pam 024


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Shark Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

My favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## bchro (Sep 13, 2016)

Perhaps not the typical diver. 









Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## GT1-Reach (Jun 15, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


>


lovely on this blue canvas!


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Decomaster on bleached canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Scout Sniper On Canvas


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Helm Vanuatu V2 ...

... B & R Canvas ...

*





​


----------



## Comfortably numb (Nov 13, 2013)




----------



## rlewisk (Jul 3, 2007)

Yeah, I know my Sinn 857 UTC VFR isn't a diver in the strict sense, in essence it's a pilot's watch, but it has a screw down crown and 200M of water resistance, and I wanted to post these pics where the most folks would see them.

Not because I'm so narcissistic that I believe my watch just has to be seen, but because I found a canvas strap maker that is really under the radar, and I think the quality of his straps is exemplary. And his prices are really reasonable, (about $80.00); I just bought two. And he is the easiest guy to work with; earnest and warm.

I think perhaps he has posted occasionally in the strap section but I wanted to give him some props especially since Art is now so inundated with his real work he is on hiatus from canvas strap making.

We brainstormed about what I wanted, he sent me pics and once decided he went to work....He finished both of my straps in a few days, sent me pics and shipped them out from Malaysia via FedEx at half-price since I bought two straps at once...

His name is _Matt and his site on WordPress is handmade99.wordpress.com

_And no, he DID NOT ask me to do this.


----------



## pepcr1 (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Triple 7 on Miros


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Florijn Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

The bronzos really look the goods on canvas. Very nice. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SKX007 on newly-arrived canvas from Diaboliq Straps.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bendodds360 said:


> The bronzos really look the goods on canvas. Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy! Agreed, bronze/canvas is a great combo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Killer combo and beauty chrono brother William! Have a great Sunday.


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Killer combo and beauty chrono brother William! Have a great Sunday.


Thanks Simon.  
You to Brother

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Hamilton Intra-Matic 68 LE
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Your taste in watches is only surpassed by your ability to choose a striking strap. Man I love that hammy.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> Your taste in watches is only surpassed by your ability to choose a striking strap. Man I love that hammy.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thank You & Thanks for the compliment

William


----------



## skkali168 (Apr 15, 2017)

Not sure if that counts

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## DarioV (Oct 29, 2016)

My new Helson Gauge on a canvas/leather strap that i made from an old army tool bag


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Khuraburi ...








*​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm on black canvas









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

this has the err, _look_ of canvas =)


----------



## Southtown57 (Jun 16, 2017)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Love this strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## idvsego (Jul 11, 2014)

Aevig Huldra on inexpensive Barton Straps canvas.


----------



## Casanova Jr. (Oct 6, 2010)

the helm's canvas does the job pretty well at a reasonable price


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## thejames1 (May 19, 2014)

Seaforth









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Another Seaforth.



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


May I ask where you purchased this strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

jcar79 said:


> May I ask where you purchased this strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha a WUS secret... It's a Helm canvas strap with the 2nd smaller keeper removed. Don't know why they use two keepers but for $30 it's the strap bargain of the year. Two weeks free shipping to the states. Hope you have 22mm lugs. I liked it so much I ordered another one. For the $$$ it's as good of a rolled type canvas strap I have found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea Storm on a Barton Canvas Army strap.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## windows95 (May 24, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Where did you score the blue strap with the white & red stitching ?


uvalaw2005 said:


>


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Where did you score the blue strap with the white & red stitching ?


All were made by Clover Straps (wus member trikpa).


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Here's another one of patrik's...


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice indeed !


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

on MiLTAT KiZZy canvas


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver on Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Just arrived from Helm. Love it!



















Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This on my favorite Drunkartstrap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cascais









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## valetchrome (Dec 15, 2013)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


That looks awesome. A PMWF project piece? Seems like it's time to visit there regularly.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

On a canvas from Strap Smith.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Al30909 (May 31, 2014)

thejollywatcher said:


> Sent from Tapatalk


Got any info on these watches?

Thanks Al


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Al30909 said:


> Got any info on these watches?
> 
> Thanks Al


Hey Al, in a nutshell, this project began a few years ago and production is now on hold:

PMWF - GRAYWATER

And the most recent news:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/last-graywaters-going-out-tomorrow-3904538.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f325/fyi-pmwf-mkii-graywater-nearing-end-run-3664114.html


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PolWatch Vintage Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire On Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Very nice, thanks to all the posters. Would be helpful to know where the straps were sourced in future posts, thanks.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with Canvas Combo...


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Tissot on a canvas from the strap smith.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

These canvas straps from Nodus aren't too bad.


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Scurfa BD1 on a Helm canvas.


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Squale 1545 on a Barton linen canvas strap.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Gavox Avidiver on Drunkartstrap.


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

garydusa said:


> on MiLTAT KiZZy canvas


Wow... great combo!


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## ThaWatcher (Feb 20, 2016)

Wouldn't take this diving, but it is a diver! :think::-s:-d


----------



## Streichi (Jan 5, 2017)

Mirostime


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

BronzeMo & Drew


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

..on Vintager Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire









Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Kalmar II


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Scout Sniper


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## BFC28 (May 8, 2013)

Dark chocolate wax canvas from RedRockStraps


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Clockwork Synergy QR Ocean Blue


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

CJKOLCUN said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


beautiful combination...what strap,is that


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drunk Tuna.


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Ticky
Deeelish. Especially the Helson!!!

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sampsonti said:


> beautiful combination...what strap,is that


Thanks, It's from Hadley-Roma.


----------



## dboulders (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Anonimo D-Date


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

nweash said:


>


Awesome. Drunkart?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Chris Ward Trident on a Hadley Roma cordura at Yosemite.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale on canvas


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

762x51 said:


> Awesome. Drunkart?


Yessir. Weathered olive drab with ecru stitching.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Memphis Belle Scafomaster


----------



## watchninja123 (Aug 1, 2015)

Helson SD









Sent from my ZTE A2017U using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## beached (Sep 19, 2012)

MDV-106a on canvas strap:


----------



## CJKOLCUN (Dec 2, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)

Joining in with a Page & Cooper canvas


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Hexa









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## GMH Watches (Jul 21, 2016)

Ventus Mori on a chocolate Barton


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Lanco Chronograph


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_*Orient Ray Raven 1st Gen*_




























~v~​


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hadal II on Blueradish


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze 6105 Homage


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Helberg CH6


----------



## MC88 (Mar 10, 2017)

Bronze Zelos Hammerhead on green canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This one since yesterday









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Do folks mind sharing where they got their straps from when they post? I am on the hunt for a couple good canvas or similar straps. 

Thanks!


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

Here is a nice (repeat photo) Uncle Seiko on an SKX:


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

calwatchguy said:


> Do folks mind sharing where they got their straps from when they post? I am on the hunt for a couple good canvas or similar straps.
> 
> Thanks!


I tend to go for the Barton Quick Release Canvas straps. Many different colors to choose from, and the quality has been great on the ones I have. The hardware is also nicely brushed. I get them on Amazon for $20, and they frequently have deals for discounts when you buy more than one.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Liking the canvas - where's it from?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Liking the canvas - where's it from?


Thank you! It's my favorite canvas by far. Here's the link: https://strappedwatchcompany.com

EDIT: I've never been lucky to try a drunkart or drew canvas


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Helm canvas for now. Waiting on a couple of rolled canvas straps from Mat to arrive. I asked him to surprise me...I hope I am surprised in a good way.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Helm canvas for now. Waiting on a couple of rolled canvas straps from Mat to arrive. I asked him to surprise me...I hope I am surprised in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 12627599


Wow ! My jaw just dropped !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Think Hirsch Robby is a canvas/rubber hybrid.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> Helm canvas for now. Waiting on a couple of rolled canvas straps from Mat to arrive. I asked him to surprise me...I hope I am surprised in a good way.
> 
> View attachment 12627599


What model Damasko is that?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> What model Damasko is that?


That is the new DSub1.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

HAGWE Guys! Steinhart Triton On Canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Classic Pepsi on Charcoal DAS.


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Monkwearmouth said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


nice - where's the strap from?


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

knightRider said:


> nice - where's the strap from?


Thanks. It came with the Orca. You can buy them separately from Clemens at H2O.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

King handmade canvas.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

New 051









Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Summer is upon us here downunder and its time to swap out the leather for some canvas.

Now strictly speaking this is a pseudo canvas. It came with the Orca from H2O and looks like it's leather backed with a composite material sandwiched between the leather and canvas top sheet. So I'm looking to shoe it with a real canvas strap. I have a couple of questions however.

I'm looking at the Barton straps however they all come with the quick release. The orca comes with drilled lugs and thick hex head bars. I'm concerned the quick release spring bars will rattle around in the large drilled holes. I'm wondering if they do a normal strap where I supply the bars. Also the buckle has a really thick tongue which may not fit the band. I want to keep the bronze buckle with the watch.










"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Sea storm on a Barton canvas band, per the usual.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12681187


 I'm so really liking this watch. Just not sure i could justify the cost, particularly in USD.

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Red PeeKay said:


> I'm so really liking this watch. Just not sure i could justify the cost, particularly in USD.
> 
> "Expecto Inopinatum"


I didn't justify it either, I just did it.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Vanguard On Canvas


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

DMCBanshee said:


> Military Sub


Lovely watch. Not seen this one before, what is it??


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Lovely watch. Not seen this one before, what is it??


This one is made by Military watch Industries. If you are interested let me know I planning to sell this one.

Tapawatch


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

very cool straps..do they dry fast like nato straps?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

My canvas dries extremely quick, especially while continuing to wear after it has gotten wet.


----------



## cndbasshunter (Nov 27, 2017)

Buellrider said:


> My canvas dries extremely quick, especially while continuing to wear after it has gotten wet.


thanks..great to know


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Bendodds360 (Feb 3, 2017)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12704635
> View attachment 12704641


Your watches are very will trained Clive. They all pose beautifully.

Wonderful pics

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

This one came on canvas with leather liner. Homage diver to be sure.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7040 Camo Mod








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

nweash said:


>


Can I have this bag for Christmas?

Thanks in advance my friend


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Adora Skin Diver
















​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

*Happy New Year to Everyone Health and Happiness!
*







​


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Barton's have arrived, awaiting pickup. Waiting for a leather watch roll to also arrive before I cross the border for the pickup. The wait is killing me! 

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Droyal (Feb 6, 2011)

Hamilton canteen homage.


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

My brandnew Squale 50 Atmos on a vintage-canvas from redrockstraps:









This is one of the straps I use with my pilot, I mounted this on the Squale to determine the correct measurements for my new order of straps. I love this canvas, but for this 50A it's tone is a bit too military in my eyes, but I send this one to a friend and he loved it.

Cheers
Bernd


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Armida A1 on a Clover


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm chasing a photo of a canvas strap that was posted on this site which I think from memory was either dark blue or green. The first 2-4 stitches nearest the spring bar were in a contrasting colour, again from a distant memory red/yellow or the like. This was on both sides of the strap and then the rest of the stitching on the strap was in a colour matching the strap. I remember really liking it at the time and failed to note which thread it was in (I have gone through this entire thread without finding it so probably another thread).

I'm looking because I am thinking about something similar and am negotiating with Dan from RedRockStraps and would like a copy of that photo to show him. If you remember and can point me in the right direction or posted it I'd appreaciate it. Thanks.


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

Red PeeKay said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm chasing a photo of a canvas strap that was posted on this site which I think from memory was either dark blue or green. The first 2-4 stitches nearest the spring bar were in a contrasting colour, again from a distant memory red/yellow or the like. This was on both sides of the strap and then the rest of the stitching on the strap was in a colour matching the strap. I remember really liking it at the time and failed to note which thread it was in (I have gone through this entire thread without finding it so probably another thread).
> 
> I'm looking because I am thinking about something similar and am negotiating with Dan from RedRockStraps and would like a copy of that photo to show him. If you remember and can point me in the right direction or posted it I'd appreaciate it. Thanks.


Did you check the straps forum and throw the word canvas in the search query?


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

nweash said:


> Did you check the straps forum and throw the word canvas in the search query?


The only problem is, I'm pretty certain it wasn't in that forum. From memory I was just browsing tapatalks update posts/threads area and saw the picture. Had a look at the thread and thought I'd copied the photo onto the phone, but hadn't. It was one of those shoe me your..... type threads. There are zillions of them, believe me I've searched. Hoping someone here was the poster and repeats for me 

"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orsa Monstrum 








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton








​


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on Helm canvas:









Cheers,

Alan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m 








​


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart Triton
















​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Awesome combo! I've never seen that watch before.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Awesome combo! I've never seen that watch before.


Thanks man! It's a Volmax (Poljot line) produced I believe, between 2004-06.


----------



## rockmastermike (Aug 27, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Crossfire 500M


----------



## GregoryD (Jan 31, 2009)

'66 Caravelle.


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

_Original Benarus BronzeMo Dart Dial



_


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Classic micro and strap!



watchdaddy1 said:


> _Original Benarus BronzeMo Dart Dial
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> Classic micro and strap!


Hey Carlos, Thanks.
Hope all is well w/ you. We need to get another Az GTG together

Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like there is one being planed already: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/gtg-phoenix-4627689.html



watchdaddy1 said:


> Hey Carlos, Thanks.
> Hope all is well w/ you. We need to get another Az GTG together
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX007 Camo Mod








​


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

NFW Shumate








​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

New shoes just arrived


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3 








​


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Dan3612 (Jun 18, 2017)

The Panerai looks really good on canvas, wow


----------



## steve6387 (Apr 5, 2006)

On a redrockstrap that's about 2 weeks old.


----------



## Watchstein (Jan 28, 2018)

mdsaitto said:


> bronze Poseidon on Strapcode Miltat


 That is some cool watch i love that bezel!
Give some details on it?


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

wow that really looks fantastic.


bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 12877265


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think the distressed canvas straps work best with Titanium and Bronze as it compliments the mellow colour of the case.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6








​


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Hammy 600 on canvas/leather combo









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## blueradish (Oct 2, 2008)

Sunny day, sunny diver.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Still one of my favorite blueradish straps...


----------



## yorknobby (Jan 26, 2018)

Old Certina









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

yorknobby said:


> Old Certina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful vintage piece and great looking combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 6309-7040 








​


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Liking this one


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

DMT on the factory canvas strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Leia_Mojos (Nov 15, 2017)

I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread or forum, but where is a good place to order quality canvas straps from? A few of the places mentioned never seem to have them in-stock.

thanks!


----------



## Montag84 (Jan 15, 2015)

Leia_Mojos said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread or forum, but where is a good place to order quality canvas straps from? A few of the places mention never seem to have them in-stock.thanks!


redrockstraps on etsy


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

Leia_Mojos said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread or forum, but where is a good place to order quality canvas straps from? A few of the places mention never seem to have them in-stock.
> 
> thanks!


Give the $1.50 on eBay a try. It is what my Armida a few posts ago is on. I was pleasantly surprised. If you think it is garbage, you are out a buck fifty. No loss. 
BTW, I also picked up the camo one from the same store and it is not as thick as the black one shown, but again for the price, worth it

sent from your mamma's house


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

Leia_Mojos said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread or forum, but where is a good place to order quality canvas straps from? A few of the places mentioned never seem to have them in-stock.
> 
> thanks!


Helm watches is my go to for 22mm canvas, just be careful if your wrist is much over 7.5"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Leia_Mojos said:


> I'm sure this has been answered somewhere in this thread or forum, but where is a good place to order quality canvas straps from? A few of the places mentioned never seem to have them in-stock.
> 
> thanks!





Kjo43 said:


> Helm watches is my go to for 22mm canvas, just be careful if your wrist is much over 7.5"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And Nodus is the source for 20mm ones.. great quality









check out my Instagram account @ the_watchier


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Darth turtle on Drew canvas.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*MICAH DIRKSEN "VINTAGER STRAPS"
*


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Vintage 42mm


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle on the Drunkartstraps









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on grey canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


looks nice and chunky. What's bezel like and lume?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja on 1952 vintage OD canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

PADI Sammie on WCWC Canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

knightRider said:


> looks nice and chunky. What's bezel like and lume?


Thank you ! Definitely digging this chunky beast. If you hadn't asked, I would've never known it's a fixed bezel. Just checked it.

Lume is definitely decent:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

my Ninja Turtle on a Micah canvas. killer, IMHO.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8 








​


----------



## riff raff (Dec 28, 2015)

Tell me about this one please (the watch)



Watches503 said:


>


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


Pantor looks great nice shot.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

riff raff said:


> Tell me about this one please (the watch)


It's the Spinnaker Fleuss. 43mm by 50mm I believe. Seiko automatic with acrylic lumed bezel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Pantor looks great nice shot.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*
... The Helm's ...

*


----------



## Sayan (Aug 19, 2017)

riff raff said:


> Tell me about this one please (the watch)


You can get this Fleuss Spinnaker here https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/fleuss if you use code WA30 the price will be less than $200


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)




----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

Drunk Art shoes & Anonimo D-Date



Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## weklund (Apr 17, 2006)

*... Yobokies **Gen 2 **Seiko Monster Mod ...
*







​


----------



## TagTime (Jun 2, 2009)

Samurai on a Clockwork Synergy navy Cordura strap.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Drunk Art shoes & Anonimo D-Date
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S6 Edge using Tapatalk


That's funky I like that dial, never seen it before.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

dble post


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

JLS36 said:


> That's funky I like that dial, never seen it before.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thank You. Never ?

It's an Anonimo the original Anonimo not the new Anonimo.










The Original Panerai from Firenze Italy b4 Richemont Group moved production to Switzerland 

Some good stuff here

https://www.visconti.it/uk/about/time-instruments.asp


----------



## cheesetime (Sep 21, 2015)

Building bunk beds for my boys with the help of a Ray Raven on a Bertucci strap.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

watchdaddy1 said:


> Thank You. Never ?
> 
> It's an Anonimo the original Anonimo not the new Anonimo.
> 
> ...


I've seen anonimo but not that and thanks for the link.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle on burnt orange canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## knightRider (Jan 6, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> Ninja turtle on burnt orange canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice. Where's the strap from please?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

knightRider said:


> Really nice. Where's the strap from please?


It's a RedRockStrap 

http://etsy.me/2DmN14H

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

knightRider said:


> Really nice. Where's the strap from please?


X2, great combo!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## vintageguy (Mar 22, 2009)

Ninja Turtle on a Micah canvas.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on RedRockStrap canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Roadking1102 said:


> U1 Professional on RedRockStrap canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That watch is killer.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> That watch is killer.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


A keeper for sure 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 today 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SRPC49 on DAS


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Today's selection
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

I posted this earlier in the WRUW board, but I guess it should be in here too! My Brass SharkDiver on Page & Cooper Black Denim


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

... a nice shark diver. Is that patina grown by a natural process?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poljot Chrono


----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## steverockalot (Apr 9, 2017)

This one is on canvas and leather so I'm cheating a bit!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## capitalisttool_mt (Mar 30, 2011)

Elastic canvas?


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

Its all natural, a years worth of occasional wear + a few ventures into the sea with her!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DSSD on DAS


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on RRS









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

MICAH DIRKSEN VINTAGER


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Ventus Mori Diver on a Barton Canvas.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pmuskin01 (Jul 31, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

New arrivals landed  1950's RAF canvas 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

​


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrivals landed  1950's RAF canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look stunning!!! Where did you get them? I spent some time trying to find some canvas suppliers but no luck at all! Please give some tips (affordable ones appreciated 

Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Guess they're from RedRockStraps (https://www.etsy.com/de/shop/RedRockStraps?ref=s2-header-shopname)
... So, they've some waxed canvas straps (too)


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

bricem13 said:


> Look stunning!!! Where did you get them? I spent some time trying to find some canvas suppliers but no luck at all! Please give some tips (affordable ones appreciated
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-A300F en utilisant Tapatalk


Plenty of options not listed, just ask Dan what you're looking for , he has it 

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MIL5419 (Jan 26, 2016)

My two beasts on their new denim straps from Page&Cooper


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

My Borealis Cascais on a Burton.









"Expecto Inopinatum"


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX 009


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

He has many fans, I personally have found them extremly ridgid and the chemical adhesive he uses takes quite a long time to rid itself of the chemical smell. I can't in good faith reccomend them.



Goblin77 said:


> Guess they're from RedRockStraps (https://www.etsy.com/de/shop/RedRockStraps?ref=s2-header-shopname)
> ... So, they've some waxed canvas straps (too)


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> New arrivals landed  1950's RAF canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super, man! Just ordered that very strap for the incoming retrospect. Now I'm even more psyched.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hammermountain said:


> Looks super, man! Just ordered that very strap for the incoming retrospect. Now I'm even more psyched.


Your going to love it  really interesting color Blue that will work with everything 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gorgeous!

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Thank you Sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Vanpelsma (Jul 1, 2015)

Cheers !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Kobold one piece strap.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## laff79 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

Gunny canvas.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day three with the SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Bronzo on stock canvas strap from CW.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goblin77 (Sep 7, 2016)

Not a "true" canvas, but I really love the overall vintage look


----------



## gaopa (Dec 6, 2008)

I have mounted my dark blue Scurfa Diver One on a Nodus watches canvas/leather strap. I added a deployment. I like the looks and comfort of this combo.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

gaopa said:


> I have mounted my dark blue Scurfa Diver One on a Nodus watches canvas/leather strap. I added a deployment. I like the looks and comfort of this combo.


Perfect match, do you have link to the deployment ?


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gpp76 (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Sinn U1 on Obris Morgan canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 Professional on grey strap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Scurfa BD1 on a Clover courtesy of uvalaw2005 !!


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jaspert said:


> View attachment 13162597


ok that's fantastic, new bezel? how about the crystal?


----------



## Flex Luthor (Mar 28, 2018)

Barton Strap. Great for the price.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> ok that's fantastic, new bezel? how about the crystal?


Thanks.
New coin edge bezel and lumed ceramic insert.
Waiting for Crystaltime top hat sapphire crystal to arrive to replace the stock.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

RedRockStraps









Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k on RedRockStraps









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> Diver on canvas, what have you got.


Canvas goes extremely well with copper case. My next watch, perhaps

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SBDC051 on RedRockStrap









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blitzzz (Dec 26, 2007)

Maranez Kata on Panatime.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Boldr Odyssey on Anatolia Handmade.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Armida A1 42mm on a Clover Strap









I don't know why the pic won't post watch to the top ?


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

Karlskrona Baltic Shield on Wearwatch canvas.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey folks,I remember reading that Helm was the Go To for 22mm production canvas..Is there a Go To Production 20mm maker?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey folks,I remember reading that Helm was the Go To for 22mm production canvas..Is there a Go To Production 20mm maker?


I just exchanged emails with Matt from Helm. They're working on a 20mm version now and will also be working on a long version of their 22 and upcoming 20 straps. They hope to have them all done before the end of the year.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Hey folks,I remember reading that Helm was the Go To for 22mm production canvas..Is there a Go To Production 20mm maker?


Nodus is great for 20mm

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Barton canvas


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

TC 9 Bronze Diver on Wearwatch canvas.


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

marlowe55 said:


> Karlskrona Baltic Shield on Wearwatch canvas.
> 
> View attachment 13173211


Does that buckle come with the strap?? looks really slick


----------



## marlowe55 (Aug 12, 2012)

PDT_1137 said:


> Does that buckle come with the strap?? looks really slick


Nope. Buckle by Straps Monster.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

I can't say enough good things about Dan Barr of Red Rock Straps. He makes a great product.

This is a waxed vintage canvas.


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

Nice canvas! Is it tapered? I have seen some tudor on tapered canvas (it looked like 20-16) but I couldnt find where to buy any.. does anyone have a tip where to buy tapered canvas? Thank you


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

vikinho said:


> Nice canvas! Is it tapered? I have seen some tudor on tapered canvas (it looked like 20-16) but I couldnt find where to buy any.. does anyone have a tip where to buy tapered canvas? Thank you


Yes this is tapered but a simple 22 to 20. I debated on going down to 18. This was a little bit of upcharge for him to do that on this strap. I've never seen any off the shelf canvas straps that are tapered.


----------



## vikinho (Feb 26, 2016)

valuewatchguy said:


> Yes this is tapered but a simple 22 to 20. I debated on going down to 18. This was a little bit of upcharge for him to do that on this strap. I've never seen any off the shelf canvas straps that are tapered.


Thank you for info


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

CW Bronze on stock canvas









Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Turtle









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## pradeep.red (Feb 25, 2017)

Kind of Diver on leather ! Mako 1


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

It took a while, but now I can't get enough of a good canvas strap. Barton on the Omega, Crown & Buckle on the Borealis.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Lee_K said:


> It took a while, but now I can't get enough of a good canvas strap.


Ha,same as me..Some watches just seem to come alive with canvas...I tried both fancy Python & Crocodile but wasn't happy till I threw this on...


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Nice touch with the flag !


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ha,same as me..Some watches just seem to come alive with canvas...I tried both fancy Python & Crocodile but wasn't happy till I threw this on...


Where did you get that canvas strap? That looks really great on the sea storm - i have version c with no date, but the same 'vintage' lume!


----------



## PDT_1137 (Aug 10, 2010)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Ha,same as me..Some watches just seem to come alive with canvas...I tried both fancy Python & Crocodile but wasn't happy till I threw this on...


Where did you get that canvas strap? That looks really great on the sea storm - i have version c with no date, but the same 'vintage' lume!


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

blowfish89 said:


>


Incredible pairing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Roadking1102 said:


> Incredible pairing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, that picture came out really well.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

PDT_1137 said:


> Where did you get that canvas strap? That looks really great on the sea storm - i have version c with no date, but the same 'vintage' lume!


$14.00 from Ebay seller strapsguy...It's a 22mm left over & has quick release spring bars which I dumped for 20mm standard..Put it on a 20mm cheapo butterfly deployant & perfect...


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

WUSers:
Awesome watches on awesome canvasses

X Traindriver Art


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking watch, first time I see this one. The Sapphire bezel looks awesome!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Trying new arrived on Canvas


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice looking watch, first time I see this one. The Sapphire bezel looks awesome!


Thanks a lot ! Just received it yesterday. The blue version is even more eye catching.


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

DMCBanshee:
I wasn't alloted but one "like" of your Hammy.
Shame. I would've given multiple likes
Reminds me of the WW2 Mil Issue A11, (BTW
it''s DD Day) I owned in 1949. Made by Bulova
Hamilton, Elgin and Gruen (I think I remember 
that) 16 jeweled, 36mm. Bulova 359 movement.

A11 produced for USA USAAF and Allies.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

DMCBanshee:
I wasn't alloted but one "like" of your Hammy.
Shame. I would've given multiple likes
Reminds me of the WW2 Mil Issue A11, (BTW
it''s DD Day) I owned in 1949. Made by Bulova
Hamilton, Elgin and Gruen (I think I remember 
that) 16 jeweled, 36mm. Bulova 359 movement.

A11 produced for USA USAAF and Allies.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the Pilot


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

DMC:
Back n tha day when I was just beginning my career as a locomotive engr,
U S RRs began approving battery powered wrist watches. Among the early
approved brands were Hamiliton, Ball, Pulsar and the wristie I chose. The
Bulova model 214. 
However Hamilton's model the 505 wristie didn't fare well. Nor did Ball's
model. 
But that was approx 48 years ago. No one can say Hamilton hasn't upped
their game to the A level. To wit your Hammy.

Gotta give credit where credit is due. But Hamilton's pocketwatches were
top shelf. I owned two pw's. A 992b in yellow gold. Available for $65.00
(try to buy a 992b or 950b) now for that price. 992b was 21 jewels. The
950b was 23 jewels. The 992b could be adjusted in 5 positions, the 950b
in 6 positions. Sold both of them in 2016 for a combined $1,300.00

X Traindriver Art


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

I think I just found best bang for buck canvas strap.
$15 delivered in less than a week from UK to US.
4mm thick, very comfortable.
I don't have much experience with canvas to be able to tell how durable it will be but I highly recommend it.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Looks good, do you mind sharing the source?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

DukaDiesel:
Are there any difference in canvass straps?
I know zip about canvass straps.
I queried a strap provider and they asked
what kinda canvass strap? I thot there was
only one kind of strap. Maybe they meant
color, length or width?

X Traindriver Art


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

DMCBanshee said:


> Still with the Pilot


May I know what strap that is? Looks great


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

DuckaDiesel said:


> I think I just found best bang for buck canvas strap.
> $15 delivered in less than a week from UK to US.
> 4mm thick, very comfortable.
> I don't have much experience with canvas to be able to tell how durable it will be but I highly recommend it.


Looks great - please share where one can source this!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks  Its a canvas made by a buddy 2 years ago.


mplsabdullah said:


> May I know what strap that is? Looks great


Tapawatch


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

nyonya said:


> Looks great - please share where one can source this!


Here is the ebay listing, i bought the khaki (green) color

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/381765188229

Here is more pics, its a thick layer of soft suede leather or something then the tin canvas is on top.
Maybe that is why its cheap?
Anyhow it is very good looking and comfortable


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Another Diloy strap represent! 
These are super cheap, but really decent quality and good designs. 
Here is a simple canvas with no leather padding on a Steinhart OVM 39.


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Posted about this in the retrospect thread as well, but I'm pretty stoked so there you have it.

While waiting for the redrockstraps, I figured I should try making my own. The result is far from perfect, but I'm starting to appreciate the canvas material more and can't wait for the proper straps to arrive.

Have a great Monday, everyone!


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Patina and canvas....what more can you ask for?









Sent from my Note


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Kalmar









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Armida A1 42mm on a Clover


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does sail cloth count?


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Does sail cloth count?
View attachment 13219337

View attachment 13219339


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Tickythebull said:


> View attachment 13220341


Beautiful


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Armida on Micah French canvas.


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New N80 strap on my Gruppo Gamma









Sent from my Note


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*n80Leather* makes beautiful straps from cloth and leather -- truly excellent.
But here's a cheap nylon, rayon, or polyester strap set from Etsy or Ebay or somewhere which doesn't fade, fray, or stain like canvas does:


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sinn U1P to start the week.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

08:30 tooth extraction for Mrs Deepsea03. Also, a PAM682 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

08:30 tooth extraction for Mrs Deepsea03. Also, a PAM682 on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## Dualmonitors (Oct 8, 2016)

@deepsea03

Does Mrs. DS03 need pain killers or is she doing well?

Best wishes for a rapid recuperation.


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Barton white linen.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

titanium Magrette Kara and cheap straps that normally look gorgeous dark blue


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Not a diver but ok for swimming









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Sent from my Note


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Day two of honeymoon 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 7263898


8000m ??? What is that supposed to mean?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

DrunkArt...


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

ndrs63 said:


> 8000m ??? What is that supposed to mean?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is the depth rating according to H2O, the manufacturer of this watch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Micah Dirksen Vintager


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

*Pelagos on Helm canvas*


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bosphorus Straps*


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Ice Cream


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

double post


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Helm Khaki



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

More shots with better light.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Avenger Blackbird with stock anthracite canvas









Sent from my E6683 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notorious972 (Dec 4, 2017)

Panerai 1305 submersible on Mays Berlin dark blue canvas. 








Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

My Barton collection.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammermountain (Feb 15, 2018)

Retrospect on Redrock. That RAF coloring is really something.


----------



## Pakz (Aug 16, 2011)

Midnattssol...









Tapatalk'ed over the intertubes from my awesome bacon


----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

AutoZilla on denim Diloy strap.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

Vostok Amphibia, Borealis Sea Storm, and Ventus Mori all on Barton canvas straps


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## KindaDevil (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Vostok Amphibia, Borealis Sea Storm, and Ventus Mori all on Barton canvas straps


Love your Vostok mod! I have to many projects / ideas ongoing, but will be considering something like this on the list 

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## ConSeanery (May 26, 2017)

the_watchier said:


> Love your Vostok mod! I have to many projects / ideas ongoing, but will be considering something like this on the list
> 
> Instagram @ the_watchier


Why thank you! The bezel and insert both came from Dr.Seikostain on eBay. The matte finish on the bezel perfectly matches the case, and his insert is printed extremely crisp. His bezel was also extremely easy to install. Good luck on your endeavors!


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 on a Clover !


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

ConSeanery said:


> Why thank you! The bezel and insert both came from Dr.Seikostain on eBay. The matte finish on the bezel perfectly matches the case, and his insert is printed extremely crisp. His bezel was also extremely easy to install. Good luck on your endeavors!


Thank you for sharing the details

Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## Barrister89 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hose A (Jun 4, 2018)

Roadking1102 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig this strap. Where's it from?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Hose A said:


> I dig this strap. Where's it from?


It's a vintage Korean War era canvas strap from RedRockStraps.

https://etsy.me/2niJQU0

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Bosphorus Straps

























*


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ND513 on a Clover


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SAR


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

View attachment 13328565


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnny action (Oct 8, 2011)

jlow28 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I want this watch. Whatever happened to Bali Hai Project?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PAM682 on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> PAM682 on DrunkArtStraps


Great shot of an awesome diver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Steppy (Oct 31, 2013)




----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Red on red.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P on RAF canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

6105 on N80.


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This Vostok is rated at 200M, so defiantly a diver!









Instagram @ the_watchier


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

the_watchier said:


> This Vostok is rated at 200M, so defiantly a diver!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The materials used for most of the Soviet era watches (and homages) look very cheap to me. This is definitely not in that category. It's a stout, well made looking piece. I've never seen one like this.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1P









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ulfur (Dec 1, 2014)

Canvas, glancing at one's watch is changing


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Close...but no cigar


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas 



















Dif


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

ND513 on Clover deployant


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD diver on a DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't wear this watch much, but I do feel this strap suits it well.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Clandestine-Camel (Dec 5, 2016)

NATO is nylon canvas?


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 professional on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Pam 372 on custom canvas









Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

U1 professional on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Venture On Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

M.S. 18 on my newest Clover


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Camo 007









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Orange!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Borealis Cascais blue no date.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## hbr245b (Mar 26, 2015)

Panerai PAM111









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Canvas Loves...


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

On DAS


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

New canvas strap on my Gruppo Gamma.









Sent from my Note


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military Sub


----------



## watchdaddy1 (Dec 2, 2009)

SPB079 in the house



Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Boldr on Redrock RAF canvas.









Sent from my Note


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

STO turtle  today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Incompass (Jan 9, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Raven Venture, HAGWE Guys!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

BluShark straps came a few days ago. Decided on this olive strap to complement the lume


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## francorx (Feb 19, 2016)

Squale Onda Uva









Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Deep Blue on Helm canvas...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Karlskrona Mod


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Nethuns on a Redrocks canvas.










Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K3


----------



## spdu4ia (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Blancpain Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oris65  on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

OK - I'd much rather follow the photos of Brice's Oris than those of his Blancpain Fifty Fathoms!

Alpina Alpiner GMT on Rios


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

First gen. Orient Black Mako on G. Gerlach canvas:


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SNP497









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Ninja turtle  on canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

jmanlay said:


>


Red rock?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

solar g-shocker said:


> Red rock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Drunk Art


----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Stock canvas from Christopher Ward.









Sent from my Note


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Squale Bronze LE


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

C&B Phalanx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> C&B Phalanx
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Lovely! First time seeing a BB58 one canvas! <3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Barton Nantucket blue.










I



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

First snow of the year this morning 









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Arctic Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## drdas007 (Oct 2, 2012)

Vostok Amphibia 2209 Tonneau 200m


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49k









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS No.5: Mounted on a Rolled Vietnam Era Military Canvas Strap by Micah Dirksen (VintagerStraps).*


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Barton grey



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> View attachment 13564487


That's one huge watch, I like it


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

risvim said:


> That's one huge watch, I like it


My baby 6.25 inch wrist will make any watch look big lol! 48mm case but it actually fits me so it'll definitely work for anyone else.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Helm.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Barton red.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Unimatic on helm canvas









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Seiko Saturday with my SNP497 Tuna on OD canvas strap.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

A little hard to tell from this pic, but it came on this canvas. It is a good look.
Seaforth 111 just showed up & I can't decide if I am going to keep this one or not. It is certainly nice enough, but I just have too many watches.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 13613577


Nice ! That a Les Paul ? Model ?


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

CV50 said:


> Nice ! That a Les Paul ? Model ?


Yes. Epiphone Les Paul Standard Plustop with "Bourbon Burst" finish.


----------



## goat_keeper (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

SRP777 on vintage olive drab from Red Rock Straps.

View attachment DSC_0054.jpg


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> SRP777 on vintage olive drab from Red Rock Straps.
> 
> View attachment 13668267


That's a great look but be honest, did it come with a stench or stink ?

I know 3 people that have complained about that. One got his money back. The other two let time go by and the odor went away. They said he said it was the glue and that it was "normal". Maybe he changed the glue by now. I hope so cus they look good.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Watches503 said:


> That's a great look but be honest, did it come with a stench or stink ?
> 
> I know 3 people that have complained about that. One got his money back. The other two let time go by and the odor went away. They said he said it was the glue and that it was "normal". Maybe he changed the glue by now. I hope so cus they look good.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, they definitely arrive smelling like glue. Fades in a few days, undetectable in a few weeks. I think I've bought 7 straps from Dan now, so it obviously doesn't bother me.


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yeah, they definitely arrive smelling like glue. Fades in a few days, undetectable in a few weeks. I think I've bought 7 straps from Dan now, so it obviously doesn't bother me.


I have 15  smell all gone and built to last 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyw (Jul 7, 2017)

Unimatic on helm canvas at Newport Beach

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SKX009 today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justsumguy (Nov 24, 2018)

A diver on anything that isn't totally waterproof and meant for exposure to sea water never made much sense to me, but some of these divers look good. It should be a thread rule that posters identify the strap name and manufacturer. Many do, but many don't.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Yeah, they definitely arrive smelling like glue. Fades in a few days, undetectable in a few weeks. I think I've bought 7 straps from Dan now, so it obviously doesn't bother me.


Thank you for your feedback !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Roadking1102 said:


> I have 15  smell all gone and built to last
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback and sharing your goodies from Red Rock. Now I'm tempted to get a few.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks for your feedback and sharing your goodies from Red Rock. Now I'm tempted to get a few.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it, you can't beat the quality and turnaround !!!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

STO on DAS.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Perfectly acceptable for this kind of diving....


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Swapped my Red Rocks red strap for this blue... much nicer fit.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice M&S love the camo dial, well combo BTW!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Nice M&S love the camo dial, well combo BTW!


Thanks a lot brother !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Squale 1521 50 Atmos









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

It's summer here Downunder, so off with the leather and on with the bright summer Barton canvas. I just love drilled lugs and these quick change Barton spring bars are a breeze.

The orange breathes new life back into my Helm.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Vintage styled Sub









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## brymp21 (Mar 25, 2018)

Just put my Portus Cale on a Helm canvas and think it looks great.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Moana Pacific with a black Red Rocks strap getting ready to head home.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Zodiac '68 Saturation on Helm...


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

PO2500 on RedRockStraps burnt orange.

View attachment DSC_0757.jpg


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6


----------



## risvim (Feb 14, 2018)

will70 said:


> Squale 1521 50 Atmos
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Blue is my favorite, nice combo


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049 MM Mod


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

MWC 300m On Canvas


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Poor Bathyscaphe









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## alitaher2009 (Apr 11, 2016)

View attachment 13813047


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Works for me !


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Green300 on DAS


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

1985 Turtle









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anabuki (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Roadking1102 (Sep 30, 2016)

SRPC49K 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Still with the old  today









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Beating the cold and snow today with my SAR









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Nothing beats a bronze on a good canvas.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Squale on Helm


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a 22mm Ash Grey StrapsCo/Dassari frayed edge on my Sumo after wishing the strap was more ballanced with the case width and I think it helps overcome the 20mm lugs slightly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SRPC23J on a Drunkartstrap canvas.









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deledda (Jun 15, 2014)

Tycho Brahe said:


> I have a 22mm Ash Grey StrapsCo/Dassari frayed edge on my Sumo after wishing the strap was more ballanced with the case width and I think it helps overcome the 20mm lugs slightly.


I ordered 3 from them and they all came in various thicknesses. 20, 22 and 24. The 22 was closest to what the site advertised at 5mm.


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

rob.deledda said:


> I ordered 3 from them and they all came in various thicknesses. 20, 22 and 24. The 22 was closest to what the site advertised at 5mm.


I hadn't noticed it -being close enough to 5mm (closer to 4 I bet... but now that you've said this I w put the calipers to it) but it took over a month to receive ordering straight from Strapsco..... ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Old Poljot Military









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 13857223
> View attachment 13857225
> View attachment 13857227
> 
> ...


Wow that canvas is ridiculously awesome !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

SD45









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Turtle black ops









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

7040 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

More black ops









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Geckota K3









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Merkur on Dassari 22


----------



## AJS (Aug 6, 2009)

Any suggestions for a nice canvas strap that doesn't cost $100? (Not Barton).


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

SKX on red rock straps canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

AJS said:


> Any suggestions for a nice canvas strap that doesn't cost $100? (Not Barton).


Just today my canvas strap from Helm Watches (via Amazon) arrived. Have it on my Seiko SBDC061 as we speak..er type. It's suuuuper stiff right now but has already started to break in (ever so slightly) over the last 4 or so hours. It seems well constructed but obviously time will tell how well it holds up. Was only about $20 too!


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## arejay (May 25, 2013)

Tickythebull said:


> Turtle black ops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what it that strap?

Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

AJS said:


> Any suggestions for a nice canvas strap that doesn't cost $100? (Not Barton).


https://cloverstraps.com/portfolio/canvas/

https://www.instagram.com/cloverstraps/?hl=en


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

Spunwell said:


>


Hey hey easy now sir spinalot


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

jmanlay said:


> Hey hey easy now sir spinalot


Great minds think alike.......what else can I say?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

jpisare said:


> Just today my canvas strap from Helm Watches (via Amazon) arrived. Have it on my Seiko SBDC061 as we speak..er type. It's suuuuper stiff right now but has already started to break in (ever so slightly) over the last 4 or so hours. It seems well constructed but obviously time will tell how well it holds up. Was only about $20 too!


If you want to give a canvas strap a spin the Helm is well above average. At $20 it's a great bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jlow28 said:


> If you want to give a canvas strap a spin the Helm is well above average. At $20 it's a great bargain!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Though not particularly supple ...


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> Though not particularly supple ...


Yeah, as I mentioned my strap was very stiff right out of the packaging. Now about 8 hours later on the wrist it feels a lot better, but definitely not supple (yet?). I'll keep wearing it and hoping it continues to break in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Yeah, as I mentioned my strap was very stiff right out of the packaging. Now about 8 hours later on the wrist it feels a lot better, but definitely not supple (yet?). I'll keep wearing it and hoping it continues to break in.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have had mine for a while. It is well made at a good price but it t really hasn't gotten much more supple but granted I didn't wear it all the time so your experience could be different.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jmanlay said:


> I have had mine for a while. It is well made at a good price but it t really hasn't gotten much more supple but granted I didn't wear it all the time so your experience could be different.


I bet I'll have a similar experience; I already swap between stock bracelet, bond nato, and rubber waffle strap almost daily lol so this may take quite a while to break in at that pace! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

arejay said:


> what it that strap?
> 
> Sent from my LG-D959 using Tapatalk


It is by Clemens Helberg aka H2o. This is the charcoal or graphite canvas in 22mm.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

A great watch, but.... it annoys the bejesus out of me that watch manufactures can't exercise enough quality control over their product to ensure that with a quartz movement the second hand hits every second mark and not in between.

I understand if I paid small change for the thing, but not when I'm shelling out some serious change for a watch with a reputation. Grrrr, rant over.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

AJS said:


> Any suggestions for a nice canvas strap that doesn't cost $100? (Not Barton).


I go with José María Aguilar on Facebook or Instagram for 45 euros.


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Just in, 3 new Red Rocks straps arrived today. My No.5 with new shoes, a bit more pop and swag.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## vbluep51v2 (Jan 27, 2019)

Squale tropic gmt









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Giving my Moana Pacific a summer face lift with a newly arrived Red Rocks strap.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

And another shot of the Moana Pacific...









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 on black canvas









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Another view.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Venture 2









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon MSAR On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Steinhart OVM









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## mydemise (Jan 16, 2015)

Mako1 black on canvas strap...


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze CH6 Superdome









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Black and blue.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watchaficionado5 (Oct 19, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Magrette rockin' a Red Rocks strap.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Scorpene Blue/Nick Mankey Hook Strap combo:









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## jamh77 (Feb 29, 2016)

Enviado desde mi Aquaris X5 Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD on blue canvas.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue on blue.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

Bathyscaphe on strap by Mat @ KingHandMade


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*Magrette Moana Pacific Professional Kara*


----------



## Pallet Spoon (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD45 on black canvas.









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Still warm down here so staying with the summer look.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Seventhframe (Jul 21, 2009)

Watches503 said:


>


I miss my Megalodon so much! Great watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Seventhframe said:


> I miss my Megalodon so much! Great watch!


Same thought here, it's a nice beast!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Seventhframe said:


> I miss my Megalodon so much! Great watch!





DMCBanshee said:


> Same thought here, it's a nice beast!


Thanks a lot ! I never wear it on bracelet but I love it on my days off on some good leather or canvas.


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander on Das









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Switch for the new arrived, Ancon Bronze Sea Shadow









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

People should post where they got the straps from! 

- whoa... Just whoa! -


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

whoa said:


> People should post where they got the straps from!
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


Right I'll start.















This came from an online site called Etsy, and is made of goat from South America apparently, and if the picture of the said artisan really is her, then it might be worth a flight down there to pick up the strap from her direct!!


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

whoa said:


> People should post where they got the straps from!
> 
> - whoa... Just whoa! -


Right I'll start.

View attachment 14044521
View attachment 14044525


This came from an online site called Etsy, and is made of goat from South America apparently, and if the picture of the said artisan really is her, then it might be worth a flight down there to pick up the strap from her direct!!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

My first brown canvas


















Need some lighter brown now but my guy doesn't have any.


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

does faux sailcloth count as canvas?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049  on Canvas. Have a great week Guys!









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Watches503 said:


> My first brown canvas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!

Where did you get it?

Inquiring minds want to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

ChiefJr said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot. It's from Jose Maria Aguilar on FB and IG:
Here's his FB:
https://www.facebook.com/Jose-Maria-Aguilar-107043859987580/

IG:


----------



## AMargerison (Nov 16, 2017)

Watches503 said:


> Thanks a lot. It's from Jose Maria Aguilar on FB and IG:
> Here's his FB:
> https://www.facebook.com/Jose-Maria-Aguilar-107043859987580/
> 
> IG:


Ok this I've gotta check out.

Just got a Barton strap to try out canvas on my SRP777 for the first time and not super impressed , tho my fault for rushing in ...

Look is generally good but this one is just too thin , and the quick change spring bars jiggle around like crazy : (

Back to rubber till next time ...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Gruppo Gamma Peacemaker Bronze on a custom tapering canvas made of an old US Air Force bag with lettering showing. I can even use the oem bronze GG buckle


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*"Erika's Originals" MN strap (navy blue)*








titanium Magrette M.P.P. Kara


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Original canvas that came withe watch. Very nice much better quality than aftermakets









Sent from my Nokia 7 plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza Sealander on a drew strap









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps canvas for a drive into St Augustine today.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## siranak (Oct 29, 2015)

Bathyscaphe on Jean Rousseau single pass Cordura strap. Kind of counts as canvas...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blue canvas









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## BrianMcKay (May 9, 2017)

*nylon, not canvas*


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Zelos Hammerhead with one of it’s OEM straps, a gray canvas with leather back.


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

All of these are on Barton canvas. By the way I removed the QR spring bars as they are the wrong size tips and I prefer to keep Seiko Fatties where they belong. Yes, even the Sharkey Tuna accepts Fatties.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod Karlskrona









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## gr8sw (Jun 14, 2006)




----------



## El Jefe (Mar 2, 2009)

Halios Blue Ring










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Borealis Seafarer II


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II


Nice shot, haven't seen a sea farer two in awhile.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Borealis Seafarer II


Wow that's a sick combo ! Makes me wanna rock my Seafarer but never had orange canvas yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Here are a few


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

A few more...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

---


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Core Diver 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Chrono On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> Wow that's a sick combo ! Makes me wanna rock my Seafarer but never had orange canvas yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks brother 

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

:-!


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Squale Onda Mezzanote








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sealander on das









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Jade Turtle


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Blue Canvas looks great too  Need a side by side pic


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Blue Canvas looks great too  Need a side by side pic


Yeah man your look has got me thinking of getting an orange Cordura from cloverstraps or orange canvas from my guy in Spain but I don't know how often I'd use it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza on das









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

009 On Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Seaforth









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Odin on clover straps









Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

Benarus Moray 38 on Hadley Roma canvas.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Odin on clover straps
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks. Good the blue Odin and the blue scorpene I need one or the other.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> Looks. Good the blue Odin and the blue scorpene I need one or the other.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Funny, I was between black Scorpene and Odin and Scorpene sold out so I got this one. Made my decision easier. No regrets. Straight forward strap monster diver which is what I wanted

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

D1 500 on a Clover deployant


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Double post


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

th


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Black canvas and leather.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz Typhoon II









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## OneFellSwoop (Jan 9, 2018)

sorry double post.


----------



## meking (May 7, 2019)

Jeep99dad said:


> I have plenty more but they aren't divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalkblahblahah


You had me with the Tudor. You definitely win this thread. Thanks for posting.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

RedRockStraps.


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Domed Helberg CH8









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bathyscaphe on DrunkArtStraps


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

t`


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Black Deep Sea.


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

atlbbqguy said:


> View attachment 14217939
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, what strap is that? Please don't say Drunkartstraps as I will lose my mind since they are impossible to get!


----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

basso4735 said:


> Looks great, what strap is that? Please don't say Drunkartstraps as I will lose my mind since they are impossible to get!


Thanks. It is a Gunny strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-N910C μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M on DAS Canvas


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Canvas gives a great look nice pics all. Pardon my ignorance but do you take these canvas straps in the water?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

italy7 said:


> Canvas gives a great look nice pics all. Pardon my ignorance but do you take these canvas straps in the water?


I do. I swim, jet ski and kayak with them


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Rios1931


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Hello.


----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Oops


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## BevHillsTrainer (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## atlbbqguy (Nov 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic Aquascaphe on a MN Erika


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

JDM 7c43-7010


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Military SkinDiver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## manofrolex (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f-


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

What watch is this? I see the Dagaz dial but I'm curious about the Benrus-type case. I'd like to have one made!



DMCBanshee said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

pinkybrain said:


> What watch is this? I see the Dagaz dial but I'm curious about the Benrus-type case. I'd like to have one made!


PM sent


----------



## moreland4 (Apr 21, 2018)

Helson Shark Diver 42 on a Crown & Buckle Phalanx OD Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DAS on 7c43


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Borealis on Canvas









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

SD Brass on canvas









Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

SKX mod on Steveo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

SKX on Eulit









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

NTH Odin on Fullmosa......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dagaz T2 on Canvas









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

NTH Nazario Azzurro on Haveston


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

7c43-7010 on D22 canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

TGIF! Borealis Sea Storm









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f3


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

Another sea storm









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

German Diver









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

tu.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)

D Series Submersible..


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

On a Rios 1931 and a Squale Sailcloth...


----------



## Kulprit (Oct 7, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

SKX399









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yesterday


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Mod 6309-7049









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Drunk Art Canvas


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## stillcantshoot (Sep 12, 2018)

Seals on Crown & Buckle canvas!


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

DrunkArt canvas on SM300 Master CoAxial


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Vostok Amphibian on NATO


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

double post - sorry


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

Has anyone here had experience with Diaboliq Straps, out of Germany? He’s got some interesting stuff... 
TIA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Fall is on the way... 6309-7049 Mod









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## basso4735 (Aug 21, 2018)

m84 said:


> Has anyone here had experience with Diaboliq Straps, out of Germany? He's got some interesting stuff...
> TIA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


None personally but heard a lot of good things.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

My vostok on cheapest nato









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

CW on canvas


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Amphibian SlavStok on «parachute type» strap


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.









Send via Tapawatch


----------



## duc (Jan 24, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


> Just got this Herodia, put it on Canvas. I love this cushion case.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All this time I thought a "cushion case" was an extra case of beer. 

Nice watch!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)

My favourite Seiko


----------



## Wizam (Oct 24, 2019)

I love these guys! Not only is I a new practitioner in the watch industry, but also a watch enthusiast.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Baltic on Erika's


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

SKX on a Helm strap.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

14060M on DAS canvas


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

m`


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)

Red Rock Straps, vintage canvas.


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Tactico type RE on drunkart canvas


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## m84 (Oct 1, 2014)

nweash said:


>


These look great! Where are they from?

Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nweash (May 8, 2013)

m84 said:


> These look great! Where are they from?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All my canvas are drunkartstraps. Thanks!


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Just in from Jose Maria Aguilar


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)

On Red Rock vintage olive canvas and OEM deployant


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

DLC Dweller


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Aqua Lung on canvas/leather


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

blowfish89 said:


>


How bout those boots though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

tynan.nida said:


> How bout those boots though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks  Oak Street Bootmakers Chicago


----------



## Dakine234 (Oct 23, 2016)

Modded skx007 on a green canvas strap









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> How bout those boots though
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Leave it to the Maine guy to notice the boots! :-d With all the recent snow, though, I don't blame you.

Head over to Portland and check out Rancourt. They are locally made.

...and to make the post thread appropriate:








Alpina Alpiner GMT on Rios


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Ryeguy said:


> Leave it to the Maine guy to notice the boots! :-d With all the recent snow, though, I don't blame you.
> 
> Head over to Portland and check out Rancourt. They are locally made.
> 
> ...


Haha are you in Maine as well? Yeah I've been tempted by rancourt, I will need to wait till some of my other boots wear out though. My wife already asked me why I have three pairs of the same boot lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryeguy (Jun 24, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> Haha are you in Maine as well? Yeah I've been tempted by rancourt, I will need to wait till some of my other boots wear out though. My wife already asked me why I have three pairs of the same boot lol.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just south in the "Live Free or Die" state.

I think our wives have the same script - why do I buy the same boots, the same watch, etc.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

No rad


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

Doesn't wanna leave the wrist...









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

View attachment DSC09325.jpg


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Dumas on Barton canvas.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On Rios canvas and leather. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Po on khaki canvas









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

U1 on Kobold canvas strap.


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lung it


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

- Scurfa Diver One D1-500 on a vintage canvas from redrockstraps -

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Ares Diver-1 on a Micah French Canvas and a Barton black canvas.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Scurfa D1-500 silver on a Clover canvas









__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

mattcantwin said:


> Ares Diver-1 on a Micah French Canvas and a Barton black canvas.


Nice watch, love that bezel and looks great on green canvas


----------



## Palmettoman (Apr 6, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

Not sure it's exactly canvas...but close enough.









Sent from my Motorola bagphone


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Dreadnought Voyager


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Traska Freediver 2nd gen on a Barton's quick release canvas










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>


Beautiful combo brother!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

X2


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Anyone know of a source for gray or blue 21mm canvas straps? I have a Jenny with that inconvenient lug width incoming. Or do I just stuff a 22mm canvas strap on it?


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> Beautiful combo brother!


Thanks a lot ma' man !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Anyone know of a source for gray or blue 21mm canvas straps? I have a Jenny with that inconvenient lug width incoming. Or do I just stuff a 22mm canvas strap on it?


I'm pretty sure a 22mm should works. Give it a try.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon USMC


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kjo43 (Feb 24, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> Anyone know of a source for gray or blue 21mm canvas straps? I have a Jenny with that inconvenient lug width incoming. Or do I just stuff a 22mm canvas strap on it?


I've jammed a 20 on a 19 watch without issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

I just got this Precista PRS 3, I'm usually a bracelet guy but I need to admit this one looks better on Canvas.


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Citizen NY0087 on a Barton grey canvas.









..... And on a Helm khaki canvas.


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

On perlon


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Veni, vidi, vici


----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

70's Soviet Navy divers' NVCh-30 on NATO


----------



## GSMaster (May 18, 2019)

looking good!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rafy1 (May 17, 2015)

Canvas strap made from an original soft top of Vietnam War Jeep (1974 M151) 

Massive, ultra solid, and waterproof canvas


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

The Deep Blue "Great White Whale"(45x53x16.5mm) wasn't getting much wrist time due to it's weight on bracelet and my elbow/wrist not agreeing.A quick switch to Helm Canvas & now it's sooo much easier on the wrist.Now the hunt begins for a strap worthy of such an amazing watch..


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

This old gal is serviced and back into the grind









Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

Marine Master on canvas today


----------



## oldfatherthames (Aug 20, 2015)

Scurfa Diver One D1-500 Gloss Black on a vintage canvas made by Redrockstraps from a British Royal Airforce duffel bag date stamped in 1957:









Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

911


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Skin Diver styled


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

Spunwell said:


> 911


Very nice....should make you want to sell the crappy Sinn U1 SE <|

To me |>



Edit: NEVERMIND.....I just scored a U1 SE :-! b-)

.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

s


----------



## Erion929 (Mar 30, 2018)

.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Spunwell said:


> 911


Awesome combo my friend!


----------



## Spunwell (Feb 2, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> Awesome combo my friend!


Thanks Simon, cheers


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Helm...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SM300MC on DAS


----------



## Mikefable (Feb 26, 2019)

deepsea03 said:


> SM300MC on DAS


Damn fine looking setup! What's the brand of the strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Watches503 said:


>


Classic is that one of the longest lasting watches of your collection? Always nice to see this one.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

JLS36 said:


> Classic is that one of the longest lasting watches of your collection? Always nice to see this one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Thank you, brother ! I let it go for 2yrs but it's been back with me for more than a year. I don't know why I let it go the first time.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

deepsea03 said:


> SM300MC on DAS


Awesome combo, what a superb watch!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Armida A8


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Marathon GSAR USMC


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

on DrunkArt Canvas


----------



## shadash (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## BigPirateBits (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## RedFroggy (Jan 28, 2015)

Blue Amphibia on orange «Marine Nationale» style strap


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Linen white Barton canvas.



















Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

DrunkArt canvas on Raven Trekker.


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Steeldive on Helm canvas.......









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## custodes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## martin_blank (May 19, 2010)

Raven x Redrocks 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rene.r (Feb 5, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dan_bsht (Jan 16, 2014)

martin_blank said:


> Raven x Redrocks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh boy! Looks sweet. Enjoy and wear it in good health

Check my IG account @ the_watchier


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ocean One Vintage


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

f


----------



## awrose (Aug 12, 2015)

Dufrane Barton Springs Midnight/rios1931 Zulu

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my flat 6.5" wrist.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Seiko Samurai on a Redrock Vintage RAF canvas strap


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Shogun on Barton canvas.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Sugman (Sep 19, 2014)

Christopher Ward hybrid (rubber/canvas)...


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Sinn UX on RedRockStraps Mid Grey


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)

Yesterday's arrival on a DrunkArt OD canvas strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

mattcantwin said:


> Yesterday's arrival on a DrunkArt OD canvas strap.


Top notch combo
Here is Art's on my wrist yesterday


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven on Eulit canvas.


----------



## TrlRnr (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## CndRkMt (Jul 13, 2020)

Vostok on Seiko strap


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## ACG (Jan 26, 2007)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## MakaveliSK (Feb 24, 2018)

Kav on a N80 canvas with a handmade buckle by the Doc


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB149 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Barton quick change.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Camo Turtle


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

jcombs1 said:


> View attachment 15463889


that looks great is that the strapcode canvas?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> that looks great is that the strapcode canvas?


Panatime, iirc.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 15482817


This is a great looking combo


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Miltat...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## jtaliani (Apr 19, 2020)

My favorite type of watch and strap! I love the combo.

















(technically nylon on this one)


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza on Das
















Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Superdome Helberg CH6


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

DMCBanshee said:


>


Where did you score that, Model #, very kool !


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CV50 said:


> Where did you score that, Model #, very kool !


It's a SKX007 modded by Loyswatch. A guy in Phillippines who made nice handmade dial and parts.

Send via Tapawatch


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

BSH Seadog


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Skin Diver On Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Vintage Skin Diver On Canvas


Je l'aime beaucoup celle la. Quelle est la taille du boîtier ?


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Je l'aime beaucoup celle la. Quelle est la taille du boîtier ?


Merci Brice, 39mm sans la couronne et 47mm de longueur. Boîtier assez imposant pour une vintage.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Merci Brice, 39mm sans la couronne et 47mm de longueur. Boîtier assez imposant pour une vintage.


Ouais. Elle me semblait être une bonne taille mais des fois les photos sont trompeuses. 
Très bonne taille pour une vintage en effet, j'aime ça. En principe je me trouve pas de vintage qui me plaisent dans une taille qui me conviennent. Elles sont la plus part trop petites. 40 ou 41mm sont idéals mais un bon 39 peut aussi faire


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## matthew P (Aug 1, 2013)

Redrock canvas

•• sent by two turn tables and a microphone ••


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Suddenly I thought I landed on a French forum! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

achilles said:


> Suddenly I thought I landed on a French forum!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahah sorry for that


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

'55 Seawolf reissue on Miltat acid washed canvas...


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)

DMCBanshee said:


> BSH Seadog


What a perfect combo. Wow.


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watches503 said:


> What a perfect combo. Wow.


Thanks brother! You have a some beautiful combo as well!


----------



## mbarmbar (Sep 8, 2014)

Megalobyte said:


>


I have the same Seamaster, but never considered canvas - until now! 😁


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Vintage Diver on Canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

On Rios 1931

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

Vanuatu on Helm canvas


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

anrex said:


> View attachment 15602152


Such a great looking watch.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

CH6 Superdome on Canvas


----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Miltat Acid Washed canvas....


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Zodiac deployant









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Older Pic but what the heck it's almost new year









Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Helm canvas...


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just received this one, The Angler a handmade dial from Poland.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Just got this Benarus Megalodon afternoon and put on Canvas, I'm in Love


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Stick with this one on a new Canvas


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

(Helm)Canvas,not just for divers...


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Bronze Moray On Canvas


----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Madcatblue39 (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

''The Angler''


----------



## polishammer (May 28, 2008)




----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Megalobyte said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Awesome combo and great shot! ?


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas .


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Scurfa DiverOne Silver D1-500 on DrunkArtStraps canvas .


Love these Blue hands B 👌


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)

Raven vintage on canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Watch Hawk 71 said:


> Raven vintage on canvas


Love to wear this Raven On Canvas too Brother ?


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 White World On Canvas


----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Keeping the blue dial theme going...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megalobyte (Sep 20, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Thunder1 (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Terry M. (Apr 15, 2007)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Green Willard on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Spb147 on canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

SPB147 again


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> SPB147 again


Great Combo B 👌


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great Combo B


Thanks buddy. Those canvas work on pretty much all watches (not dress)


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Helberg CH6 Superdome


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Black Bay on DrunkArt Canvas[


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Seiko SPB147 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Miltat Acid Washed...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Miltat Acid Washed...
> View attachment 15787871
> View attachment 15787876
> View attachment 15787880
> ...


Beautiful!

Can't seem to find the strap, is the brand Miltat? Thought about getting RedRockStraps when mine arrives, but open to a more affordable alternative.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

kritameth said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Can't seem to find the strap, is the brand Miltat? Thought about getting RedRockStraps when mine arrives, but open to a more affordable alternative.


From Strapcode..Not perfect,it would be too short on over a 7.5" wrist & the keepers don't float..Doesn't bother me though thanks to how amazing it looks & feels & was only $50.00 a couple years ago...


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

E8ArmyDiver said:


> From Strapcode..Not perfect,it would be too short on over a 7.5" wrist & the keepers don't float..Doesn't bother me though thanks to how amazing it looks & feels & was only $50.00 a couple years ago...


Found it, thank you @E8ArmyDiver. One thing for sure, it looks awesome on the Military! 🍻🍻


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Here's my Ninja


----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

😎


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Meccaniche Veneziane Nereide


----------



## mattcantwin (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

007 Arctic Camo


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

DMCBanshee said:


> 007 Arctic Camo


You also have the camo skx 
Cool combo 

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps weathered canvas


Really love it, awesome combo it's a new one B? If so, congrats!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Really love it, awesome combo it's a new one B? If so, congrats!


Merci bcp  oui je l'ai acheté il y a deux semaines . Une panerai pas trop grosse pour mon poigner


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci bcp  oui je l'ai acheté il y a deux semaines . Une panerai pas trop grosse pour mon poigner


Toi qui aime le bleu, tu dois adorer les touches ici et là sur le cadran. Elle est vraiment top 

Envoyé de mon LM-G850 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WatchCollector01 (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> Merci bcp  oui je l'ai acheté il y a deux semaines . Une panerai pas trop grosse pour mon poigner


Oui nickel Brice 
Congrats !

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


>


Coolest strap I've ever seen


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Audkat0311 said:


> Coolest strap I've ever seen


Thanks! You are a bit biased though Devil&#8230;


----------



## Audkat0311 (Apr 30, 2019)

USMC0321 said:


> Thanks! You are a bit biased though Devil&#8230;


scarlet and gold though and through brotherman!


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

PVD Glycine Combat On Canvas


----------



## thejollywatcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Sent from my 6.5 inch wrist


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## CLQstrap (Apr 5, 2021)

Grey vintage canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)




----------



## E8ArmyDiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Miltat Acid Washed OD Green & Helm Dark Grey,both on butterfly deployants...


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## oOCon_Tiempo_ModaOo (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## RussMurray (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## CLQstrap (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

2254 on Diaboliq Canvas


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Ted Su waterproof canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris 65 on Diaboliq


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SKX on DAS


----------



## Rammus (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Simpleman1007 (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)

Bronze with canvas









Sent from my FLA-LX2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Last day with the '65, on its way to a new home


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## TexasTee (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MStillwood (Dec 10, 2007)

Not canvas per se but here’s my PADI on sailcloth.


----------



## DMCBanshee (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wolbrook Skindiver on DrunkArtStraps canvas


Great combo B, I saw you still like the blue


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DMCBanshee said:


> Great combo B, I saw you still like the blue


Oui. Le bleu est parfait sur cette plongeuse, juste comme je les aime  même les chiffres indicateurs d’heure sont sympa pour être faussement vieilli


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Searambler on DrunkArt Straps


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Eza on das









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Landrover Canvas Tilt. Heavily waxed.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## [BOBO] (May 12, 2020)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

300tT on DAS


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

d55124 said:


> View attachment 16187859


Add’l pic


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On BandR Bands Canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

50th Annv 300T on DAS


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Steveostraps canvas


----------



## PointNtime (Oct 22, 2021)

deepsea03 said:


> 50th Annv 300T on DAS


Nice Doxa! Looks mint!


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PointNtime said:


> Nice Doxa! Looks mint!


Thank You


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

uvalaw2005 said:


> View attachment 16234576


That’s very sharp  Drewstrap?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas today. I love this combo and it seems well suited for the season


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Jeep99dad said:


> That’s very sharp  Drewstrap?


Thanks! RedRockStraps.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf on canvas by French strap maker "Xamlam"


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Doxa on Drew22 canvas


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD but on a DrunkArtStraps singlepass canvas. I am digging this


----------



## heyBJK (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Betterthere said:


> View attachment 16293033
> 
> View attachment 16293032


That watch is really hot


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Back to the Pelagos FXD on canvas today


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Patina looks really good. 

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Starting the weekend with the Pam973 that’s been neglected with recent arrivals yet it’s one of my top 3 watches. 









I really love these Panerai subs on canavs


----------



## d55124 (Dec 9, 2011)

Omega Seamaster 300M on Hadley Roma canvas strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

d55124 said:


> Omega Seamaster 300M on Hadley Roma canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 16352120


Nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New watch. Had to get it on canvas asap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DDickson73 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is a nice combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> That is a nice combo


Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## MarkinKC (Dec 10, 2017)

Tickythebull said:


> Diver on canvas, what have you got.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I’m wearing my Pam 973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16397276


I like this


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> I like this


Thanks. It's the waxed canvas strap from Red Rock Straps.


----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

24 on military canvas










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## lik50 (Jul 4, 2019)

d55124 said:


> Omega Seamaster 300M on Hadley Roma canvas strap
> 
> View attachment 16352120


Nice shot


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on Drunkartstraps canvas  match made in Heaven


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Vero Ridge Trail on canvas to close the work week


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Steveostraps Military canvas on FXD
Diaboliqstraps Paratrooper canvas on LHD


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Should've taken that left turn at Albuquerque and instead ended up in Athens, GA


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Steinhart Traveller GMT on Vintager strap & Maddog stainless buckle


















Cuz I’m Traveling:
“Like Caine in Kung Fu”


----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## martyloveswatches (Feb 9, 2017)

spb051 + canvas by diaboliq


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

My Tugela on a canvas strap from strapsco.com


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas. So much to like on this Seamaster, it’s really exceeded my expectations based on pics I’d seen. Definitely glad I got this beauty, it wears amazing and I love this particular combo. 

































6.8” wrist for reference


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Horoscope says my lucky color for today is yellow, so...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## jprangley (Apr 8, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Helm Canvas 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SPB053 on Diaboliq


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on Canvas today


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Sent from my SM-G988B using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Still on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Red PeeKay (Jan 20, 2011)

Sent from my SM-S908E using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Aqualand C022 S Americas version with replaced standard bezel/insert. Diy made from USMC M1956 webbing/pistol belt. Soft and keeps the heavy aqua firmly.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Casual Friday


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

PloProf on Xamlam Canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor Pelagos FXD on canvas singlepass is still one of my all time favorite combo. 


Have a great week


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Panerai on US AirForce canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

New-to-me Seiko SBDC053 on a Diaboliq strap


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Watches503 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam 973 on canvas, made from a military bag and you can see some of the original stamping on it.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

yinzburgher said:


> Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


Looks so good


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## pIonEerOFtHeNiLe (Jul 12, 2013)

Watches503 said:


>




this one works well.

but going through the last 3 pages i see more misses than hits in canvas.

i don't know if it's the color pairing or the canvas itself.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD on my old DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass. Digging this combo.


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

spm17 said:


> View attachment 16629397
> 
> View attachment 16629398
> 
> -Shawn


That looks really good


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD on canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam973 on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## USMC0321 (Apr 8, 2016)

Mott seabag NATO


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Check those out 
I love canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD MN21  ️ on DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass to begin the weekend. Still one of my fave in the collection and THE release of 2021 IMHO 


















Hanging out with my buddy


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

BB GMT on DAS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> BB GMT on DAS


Killer setup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD and I think they nailed this one. It’s right at home on this USAF canvas too


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Killer setup


Thanks, Brice!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

On BandR bands


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos FXD ️ on a canvas singlepass


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

1305 on Kyros canvas


----------



## Jeklotz (7 mo ago)




----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NS1 said:


> View attachment 16733469


Wow  that’s nice


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)

anrex said:


> View attachment 16729507


What model Squale is that? Very nice!


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Jeep99dad said:


> Wow  that’s nice


Thanks. One of my favorite pairings for this watch. Very comfortable.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> What model Squale is that? Very nice!


that is the limited edition Drass Galeazzi.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD here too, on a denim blue canvas singlepass today.


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)

Camo canvas combo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Craustin1 said:


> View attachment 16758350


I love this watch


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> Omega SMP NTTD on a canvas strap made from a US Airforce bag


Lovely


Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tickythebull said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


Thanks. One of my favorite combos


----------



## MuckyMark (Aug 9, 2015)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlJohanUW (10 mo ago)

Kalashnikov + Aqualand = canvas. Started out as a vintage Chinese T56 (AK47) gun strap.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pelagos+ Canvas+beach


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sharkdiver+canvas+kitchen table………wish it was the beach 🙁


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

The Tudor FXD on a canvas singlepass in its element


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tudor FXD on a DrunkArtStraps canvas singlepass  
I like my other older OD canvas singlepass but this is not bad either. Can’t find other straps I like better for the FXD.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Islander Northport on D22


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

deepsea03 said:


> Islander Northport on D22


Awesome combo


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Diaboliq canvas, leather lined in dark grey.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Jeep99dad said:


> Awesome combo


Cheers, Brice


----------



## Rocky_MTN (Apr 3, 2012)

I just discovered this post and WOW! You guys have some great looking combos going here!

Two questions for anyone willing to answer them. One, would canvas wear/breath ok here in the extreme heat of Phoenix, AZ. Two, does it dry quickly after you get out of the water?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

Rocky_MTN said:


> I just discovered this post and WOW! You guys have some great looking combos going here!
> 
> Two questions for anyone willing to answer them. One, would canvas wear/breath ok here in the extreme heat of Phoenix, AZ. Two, does it dry quickly after you get out of the water?
> 
> ...


Hey Rick, I am AZ also, and have canvas straps. So I would say they breathe good, but if you are outside sweating like when it gets a bit humid, it will probably get sweat marks on it. In water, they typically dry out quick, but rubber would probably be best. Hope this helps.


----------



## Craustin1 (Apr 28, 2011)

deepsea03 said:


> Islander Northport on D22


Hi, which strap is this? (Maker)


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Craustin1 said:


> Hi, which strap is this? (Maker)


Hi, this is from D22 straps


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

deepsea03 said:


> Hi, this is from D22 straps


Link? I can't find "D22 straps" on google.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

drmdwebb said:


> Link? I can't find "D22 straps" on google.


Apologies, D22 on instagram, I don't think Drew has a storefront/website.


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on a USAF canvas strap. The brown dial is so hard to capture. It looks matte black or charcoal in most lights


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Rocky_MTN said:


> I just discovered this post and WOW! You guys have some great looking combos going here!
> 
> Two questions for anyone willing to answer them. One, would canvas wear/breath ok here in the extreme heat of Phoenix, AZ. Two, does it dry quickly after you get out of the water?
> 
> ...


It gets very hot here in the summer and in Florida where I vacation 2/year plus very humid. I’ve been wearing canvas strap for years instead of nato and rubber most of the time, in the pool, at the beach, kayaking in the intercoastal, jet-skiing and hiking in the mountains too… so heat, humidity, sweat, chlorine and salt water… 
A proper canvas strap will age well, is durable and will dry for sure. But don’t buy cheap ones with fillers or leather backed… they won’t age well, they’ll wear out faster and smell. Also cheap ones have bad stitching. One stitch breaks and you can pull the whole thing out. Proper stitch method won’t allow that.


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> It gets very hot here in the summer and in Florida where I vacation 2/year plus very humid. I’ve been wearing canvas strap for years instead of nato and rubber most of the time, in the pool, at the beach, kayaking in the intercoastal, jet-skiing and hiking in the mountains too… so heat, humidity, sweat, chlorine and salt water…
> A proper canvas strap will age well, is durable and will dry for sure. But don’t buy cheap ones with fillers or leather backed… they won’t age well, they’ll wear out faster and smell. Also cheap ones have bad stitching. One stitch breaks and you can pull the whole thing out. Proper stitch method won’t allow that.


Which brand of canvas straps do you recommend?


----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Pelagos FXD on handmade vintage military canvas with deployment clasp:


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Oris Carl Brashear on DAS


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

New canvas 2-piece prototype for the Pelagos FXD:


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

Donerix said:


> New canvas 2-piece prototype for the Pelagos FXD:


Which strap is this? Link?


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Bell and Ross BR0392 on canvas 

Hanging out with my buddy and he got a new pool


----------



## Rossgallin (5 mo ago)

Ocean Crawler on canvas for me! Hope you’re doing well


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

drmdwebb said:


> Which strap is this? Link?


I make them
www.hamiltonleatherworks.com


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega Seamaster NTTD on DrunkArtStraps canvas, one of my favorite combo.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

This is a two-piece strap (proto), therefore no added layer b/w the watch and wrist so you can really benefit from the lower case profile of the FXD.






















































I think it turned out well for a first pass at it. We have a few tweaks planned.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Tagdevil said:


> View attachment 16900207


This is a hot setup you have there


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega NTTD on a canvas strap made from a USAF bag. One of my favorite combos. 

































I love this watch.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

Jeep99dad said:


> This is a hot setup you have there





Jeep99dad said:


> This is a hot setup you have there


Thank you. Really enjoy the canvas strap. Need to get a few more.


----------



## Tagdevil (Jul 20, 2013)

New The Watch Steward G-series strap arrived an hour ago. Had to try it. Amazingly comfortable!!! Game changer!


----------



## ncmoto (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Lastlineofdefense (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lastlineofdefense said:


> View attachment 16905269


 that’s sharp


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD on turn Mr. Wonderful  canvas


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Pam61 on canvas








And some


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Woke up this morning and had those Statesboro Blues


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Thee (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Diaboliq canvas.


----------



## Jasper110 (Jul 27, 2018)

Diaboliqstraps waxed canvas


----------



## drmdwebb (Apr 17, 2020)

925 on RedRockStraps "moondust." DP with WRUW today (15 Oct):


----------



## watchimus (May 1, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It’s been the FXD on two-piece canvas all day for me. Probably my most worn watch over the last year. Love this thing especially on canvas


----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## RMG0512 (3 mo ago)

Delma Cayman on canvas blending field and diver designs


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## solar g-shocker (Feb 16, 2006)

On one of my upcycled rolled canvas straps. Back when travel golf bags were made from canvas.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDickson73 (Mar 3, 2015)

Carribean Sea & Ennebi on Mott canvas NATO










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Calumets said:


> View attachment 16997803


Nice. Is that Steveo para strap by any chance?


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

matt999 said:


> Nice. Is that Steveo para strap by any chance?


Yes it is. I love his para straps.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dubhead said:


> View attachment 16999988


That watch is so good way underrated


----------



## dubhead (Jan 14, 2020)

Jeep99dad said:


> That watch is so good way underrated


I was looking at this one for a couple years and even tried it on but choose an EZM13 instead cause I was afraid of the wingspan. Now I got an offer that I couldn’t refuse and I just love it. It’s perfect for me!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

dubhead said:


> I was looking at this one for a couple years and even tried it on but choose an EZM13 instead cause I was afraid of the wingspan. Now I got an offer that I couldn’t refuse and I just love it. It’s perfect for me!


The L2L sadly was my issue with it. But it’s otherwise an incredible watch. Under appreciated.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Calumets said:


> Yes it is. I love his para straps.


If you get a chance I would love to see more pictures of this watch/strap combo. This is on my shortlist for pairing with my Scurfa and the U50 is not very different in size. Im interested in seeing how thick the strap appears. Plus your U50 is gorgeous anyway...


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)

matt999 said:


> If you get a chance I would love to see more pictures of this watch/strap combo. This is on my shortlist for pairing with my Scurfa and the U50 is not very different in size. Im interested in seeing how thick the strap appears. Plus your U50 is gorgeous anyway...


Sure:


----------



## matt999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Calumets said:


> Sure:
> View attachment 17002097
> 
> View attachment 17002098
> ...


Thanks, that looks great, even better than I expected! The strap and watch combine to look completely at home in that environment, even though it's a dive watch.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*NETHUNS NO. 5 (Swiss)



































Enjoy the Sunset*


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*How BIG is the difference between…
the 45mm Rawai & THE 49mm RAWAI?


























“Curb”*


----------



## zengineer (Dec 23, 2015)

My go to "working on stuff in the garage" cheap beater watch. Sometimes I switch it to a Marathon rubber strap but usually on an equally cheap canvas strap.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Omega SMP NTTD on red canvas


----------



## WastedYears (May 21, 2015)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

bigclive2011 said:


> View attachment 17042539


Sweeeet setup


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Wearing the NTTD in honor of Omega’s latest Bond 60th anniversary SMP release. And it’s on a red canvas


----------



## Watch Hawk 71 (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

1977 6309-7040 on Chris Ward canvas


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

59yukon01 said:


>


 awesome


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

NTTD still on the red canvas


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Jeep99dad said:


> awesome


Thank you!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

A day that will live in infamy!


----------



## kasemo (Jun 11, 2011)

Reef on nice leather....









Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

SBDC171 on DAS


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

FXD  ️ on DrunkArtStraps singlepass


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Red Rocks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mhutch (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MmmBacon (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)




----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Red Rocks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Nice combo, Nick


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

GSD-5A


----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Heuer 7763 (2nd execution) on Diaboliq canvas


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Diesels (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## deepsea03 (Apr 3, 2018)

Saturday breakfast date


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------

